# Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector) beams



## FloridaGuy

I don't see this detail on the Zebralight website so could someone please explain the practical beam differences between these lights and what uses each of them are most appropriate for? How do the beam angles compare? I will use this often while reading in bed and doing up-close work and I don't want to have to constantly shift my head to light up a particular part of the page or object or have a much lighter area in the middle of the page. How wide is the beam be at, say, a reading distance away for the various lights? Would the spot part of the H600 MK II (spot and fill) beam completely wash over the average book at reading distance? It would seem that the spot/flood would be a nice balance outdoors but might be less desirable when reading. What are your thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## stv1

The H602 with no reflector will have a very wide beam with no hot spot, the led is closer to the lens than the H600 and H600f, the H600f has a reflector the same as the H600 but has a frosted lens to diffuse the hot spot so you will have a similar beam pattern but the bright center will get dimmer gradually right to the edge of the beam, so the H600f is somewhere in between H600 spot and fill and the H602 pure flood,

I recently purchased a fenix Hp15, i find the spot and spill distracting when doing closeup things, works great with the diffuser though, i have had a zebralight H51f and the H502 which have the same beams as the H600f and H602 but use AA batteries,
the H602 with no reflector will dazzle people when talking to them because the led is closer to the lens,
I like the H600f with the frosted lens better than the other two, gives a nice diffused bean with a brighter center gradually dimming to the edge, a nice flood with a little bit of throw.


Go here, scroll down the page for the two beam shots, frosted and spot spill, http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?154389-ZebraLights&highlight=Zebralight+H600

Some pics of the H602 beam, http://www.britishblades.com/forums...ed-head-torch/page2&highlight=Zebralight+H600


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

For working close up the h602 is phenomenal. That is one of the best purchases that I've made all year. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaGuy

I'm in the market since I recently lost my Zebralight headlamp. I just looked up the order from April 2009 since I couldn't remember which model I had and it appears that it was a ZL H60 18650 headlamp. Which of these current lights would most closely match the H60? I always considered that H60 to be a floody light and I don't recall any significant hot spot.


----------



## Overclocker

i recommend getting the h600 and stick-on diffuser film if needed. for outdoor use a little bit of throw is needed. for close up work just stick on the diffuser film


----------



## Roger Ranger

Recently, I gave away my H31W and my H31FW to a pair of nephews. When I tried to order a new pair, I found that Zebralight has discontinued their CR123 line of lights, except for the H31W. I guess AA's won that contest.
I now own an H600w and an H600FW. They are a nice color and they complement one another. No clip, however. That's too bad. The one for the H31 is just a bit too small for the H600's, and the clip is handy.


----------



## FloridaGuy

Overclocker said:


> i recommend getting the h600 and stick-on diffuser film if needed. for outdoor use a little bit of throw is needed. for close up work just stick on the diffuser film



That makes sense and it seems like it gives you the best of both worlds. 

Can you supply a link for a recommended diffuser film? Can the film be removed and put back on easily enough?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## FloridaGuy

Overclocker said:


> i recommend getting the h600 and stick-on diffuser film if needed. for outdoor use a little bit of throw is needed. for close up work just stick on the diffuser film



One other question related to diffuser film. . . Is the effect from the diffuser film virtually the same as what is obtained with the frosted glass? What is the angle of coverage with the H600 without diffuser film? Does the film increase the angle or merely smooth out the area already covered? 

Thanks.


----------



## ColdDeadHands1

I'm glad I found this thread. I have been contemplating the same questions. I have been using the H600 for a few weeks now and have the H600F on order from ZL. I'll let everyone the differences when it gets here.


----------



## lampeDépêche

Roger Ranger said:


> I found that Zebralight has discontinued their CR123 line of lights, except for the H31W. I guess AA's won that contest.



ZL is scheduled to release the H32, a CR123 light that updates the H31 with an XM-L2 emitter. So they have not abandoned the idea of CR123 lights. Looks like a great light, and I can't wait to get my hands on it.

Scheduled when? Ummm...well, last November, actually: 11/2013. So they blew that deadline. In an email from November, they told me they plan to release it "early next year".


----------



## mab13

Overclocker said:


> i recommend getting the h600 and stick-on diffuser film if needed. for outdoor use a little bit of throw is needed. for close up work just stick on the diffuser film



Excellent, this is exactly what I was planning to do.

Good to know my newbie guess reconciles with the advice of someone who knows what they are talking about. :duh2:


----------



## mab13

FloridaGuy said:


> One other question related to diffuser film. . . Is the effect from the diffuser film virtually the same as what is obtained with the frosted glass? What is the angle of coverage with the H600 without diffuser film? Does the film increase the angle or merely smooth out the area already covered?
> 
> Thanks.



I can't answer your first question, but I can answer your second.

The H600 offers a 12 degree hotspot with an 80 degree spill, whereas the H600F offers a 90 degree beam spread from the frosted lens. There are situation where I expect I will benefit from the increased throw of the H600 so, even though I expect the floodier beam will be more useful to me more of the time, I decided to go with the H600 with the intention of purchasing diffuser film.

Given the size of the H600 lens, a single sheet of diffuser film should last a looooooong time even removing, throwing away and replacing as and when the situation requires. I'm therefore working on the assumption I effectively have a H600 and H600F in one package.


----------



## Ace12

*Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Where do you purchase this diffuser film?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdDeadHands1

As mentioned before I recently purchased the H600. Although this is an awesome light with amazing throw, it is not very floody and offers a somewhat limited flood pattern in close. The 80 deg spill means just that. For closer in work, the brilliant hot spot is pretty hard on the eyes at anything medium power and above.

I just received the H600F (frosted glass). This is the perfect headlight for me! To my surprise, it seems to have almost as much throw as the H600 but without the severe hot spot. Also, they advertise this as a 90deg spill. In my opinion, it is much wider than this. Instead of having the rigid 80deg cone of the H600, the H600F illuminates nearly all of my field of view. 

Once again, while these are both amazing lights, the H600F just suits my needs a little bit better. If long distance with an 80deg flood is a bigger priority for you get the H600. If you want a good balance of vastly improved close in and "almost as good" long distance, then get the H600F.

I'll be posting my H600 in the for sale forum soon!


----------



## mab13

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



FloridaGuy said:


> Can you supply a link for a recommended diffuser film? Can the film be removed and put back on easily enough?





Ace12 said:


> Where do you purchase this diffuser film?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...haserburn-s-Diffusion-Film-DC-Fix-CPF-Service

I would imagine the film is single use only, but a single sheet from the above link would be enough for many circles the size of the H600 lens.


----------



## mab13

ColdDeadHands1 said:


> I just received the H600F (frosted glass). This is the perfect headlight for me!




May I ask what you are typically using your headtorch for?

Interesting to see that you feel the H600F is vastly superior for that use, so would be interested to know what that use is. Thanks.


----------



## ColdDeadHands1

mab13 said:


> May I ask what you are typically using your headtorch for?
> 
> Interesting to see that you feel the H600F is vastly superior for that use, so would be interested to know what that use is. Thanks.



I live in the woods so it is actually dark outside at night! I use it daily (well, nightly actually) to do stuff outside like take the trash out, walk the dogs, go to the truck, etc. I also camp and hunt frequently so I use a headlight for just general all purpose stuff. I have been wearing a Princeton Tec Apex Pro 200 lumen light for years. I recently got sick of buying cases of CR123's, stumbled on this forum, and discovered 18650's and Zebralights. I am now hooked!


----------



## mab13

ColdDeadHands1 said:


> I live in the woods so it is actually dark outside at night! I use it daily (well, nightly actually) to do stuff outside like take the trash out, walk the dogs, go to the truck, etc. I also camp and hunt frequently so I use a headlight for just general all purpose stuff. I have been wearing a Princeton Tec Apex Pro 200 lumen light for years. I recently got sick of buying cases of CR123's, stumbled on this forum, and discovered 18650's and Zebralights. I am now hooked!



Thanks. 

I live in a very rural area with no street lighting, so I understand where you're coming from. I find that my H600 Mkii is great for cycling or less familiar walks in the dark (needing to find trails beyond my immediate vicinity) where the extra throw is beneficial, but feel a more diffused beam would be better for walking into the village or running as, in those situations, the hotspot can be uneccesarily bright. 

I'm looking forward to receiving my diffuser film which will hopefully give me the best of both worlds as I will be able to cut out dozens of H600 lens size circles given the size of the sheet!


----------



## Starik1

Which is better for night jogging? H600F or H600 with diffuser film?


----------



## markr6

Starik1 said:


> Which is better for night jogging? H600F or H600 with diffuser film?



I never tried the F models, because I like the regular ones with diffuser film so much. So while I cannot speak with 100% certainty, I highly recommend the H600 with film. It reduces the "bouncing ping pong ball" in front of you, but not completely eliminating a hot spot. Nice transition to flood.


----------



## Starik1

markr6 said:


> I never tried the F models, because I like the regular ones with diffuser film so much. So while I cannot speak with 100% certainty, I highly recommend the H600 with film. It reduces the "bouncing ping pong ball" in front of you, but not completely eliminating a hot spot. Nice transition to flood.



That's what I figured. I was kind of hoping someone could talk me into the H600F. I know if I cut my own diffuser film it wouldn't be _perfect, _and I'd wish I bought the professionally made one. I'm sure the beam would still be fine - it's just a psychological thing.. I'm weird.


----------



## markr6

Starik1 said:


> That's what I figured. I was kind of hoping someone could talk me into the H600F. I know if I cut my own diffuser film it wouldn't be _perfect, _and I'd wish I bought the professionally made one. I'm sure the beam would still be fine - it's just a psychological thing.. I'm weird.



I understand. I hate having to "mod" something right out of the box, but this is one time where I just went with it. Some day I would like to order an F version just to compare, then sell it. Worth losing a little cash to satisfy my curiosity!


----------



## Stefano

Other (large image)

http://www.fonarik.org.ua/products_thumb/Zebra_compare_H602w-H600Fw-H600w.jpg


----------



## ColdDeadHands1

Those are great shots! Thanks for taking them. Any chance we could get some beam shots of 40-50 yards or so?


----------



## Stefano

ColdDeadHands1 said:


> Those are great shots! Thanks for taking them. Any chance we could get some beam shots of 40-50 yards or so?



I also would have liked to see this comparison at a greater distance .. but I found these pictures on the Web. 
I have H600 and H602 on the road, I'll be happy when they get to take many photos of these two.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

ColdDeadHands1 said:


> Those are great shots! Thanks for taking them. Any chance we could get some beam shots of 40-50 yards or so?




Today is a lucky day for beamshot  
An member of the Italian CPF forum warned me these photos of Russian Forum fonarevka. 
I have created animated gif

H600Fw MKII and H602 (High level)









Very interesting photo of this forum fonarevka. 
Sorrow is not available H600MKII, would have been perfect

Translate With Google


----------



## Stefano

Same place - Zebra H600Fw and Zebra H602w (level Medium)


----------



## Starik1

Thank you, Sefano.


----------



## Stefano

Starik1 said:


> Thank you, Sefano.



Thanks also Fondarevka for photos 
I have only make animated gif.


----------



## jinya1004

Thanks, for those pics, Stefano

Simplified Explanation

H600w MKII: Outdoor uses, where you need to see "further" away. Like running or jogging or riding a bike. Generally an all purpose headlamp. I would be able to use this reading on low modes, but it wouldn't be as nice as the Fw model.

H600Fw: Outdoor uses when walking or around camp. Can be used for reading, better than non Fw version but not as good as complete flood model

H602: Indoor use, I wouldn't use this light outdoors unless it was my only light. It would work but not as well as the Fw

So if you are generally using it for reading I would get the 602.


----------



## Stefano

I hope not to be too OT
A little while ago I took these pictures, Zebralight H51w (172 lumens High level) with and without Magic Tape
Someone who has H51F or H600F can confirm that the F version is similar to the Magic Tape?


----------



## Starik1

jinya1004 said:


> Thanks, for those pics, Stefano
> 
> Simplified Explanation
> 
> H600w MKII: Outdoor uses, where you need to see "further" away. Like running or jogging or riding a bike. Generally an all purpose headlamp. I would be able to use this reading on low modes, but it wouldn't be as nice as the Fw model.
> 
> H600Fw: Outdoor uses when walking or around camp. Can be used for reading, better than non Fw version but not as good as complete flood model
> 
> H602: Indoor use, I wouldn't use this light outdoors unless it was my only light. It would work but not as well as the Fw
> 
> So if you are generally using it for reading I would get the 602.



From what I've read, runners can't stand having a well-defined hotspot bouncing around in front of them, so they prefer the H600F over the H600.


----------



## Stefano

German review, very nice ! (animated gif: H600-H600F-H602-H52-H52F-H502)
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/zebralight/31279-review-vergleich-8-zebralight-kopflampen.html


----------



## Stefano

I slowed down a gif animations that are on the German site.









(Only 18650 Headlamp - slow animation)


----------



## offtrail

Great job, Stefano, especially with the slower animations!! This completely clarifies their output appearance and allows for an easy, accurate choice of models, based on one's needs and usual usage.

This post of yours, #34, should be the go-to referral for any future questions regarding spill vs. throw in a headlamp (or a hand-held, for that matter).


----------



## Stefano

Thanks offtrail 
Although this discussion is about 18650 Headlamp insert an slow animated picture of the two versions with AA battery.

These pictures are very useful, I had ordered a FW version but I canceled the order to get a traditional version.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## harrycolez

Man I was thinking about the h602 but now im thinking the h600 or h600f. Though im not too sure. About how far will the h600f reach to?


----------



## markr6

Great comparisons!! And really reminded me how much I hate cool whites!


----------



## MichaelW

and that 5000K is NOT neutral.


----------



## Stefano

Italian test of H600MK1 and H602w (maximum distance 35 meters) thanks to CPFitalia
(35m= 38,2 yards)


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Ace12 said:


> Where do you purchase this diffuser film?



I use this, I think there is in the world.
It rises and sets with ease, leaving no residue.
I apply outside but others use it directly on the lens


----------



## mcorp

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Wow thanks Stefano! Was initially considering the h502 versions but now am definitely going to get the spot ones with magic tape or the frosted ones!


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



mcorp said:


> Wow thanks Stefano! Was initially considering the h502 versions but now am definitely going to get the spot ones with magic tape or the frosted ones!


Let us know you're experience if you do get either one, as I am stuck between the two choices, myself.


----------



## mcorp

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Blue Steel said:


> Let us know you're experience if you do get either one, as I am stuck between the two choices, myself.



Will do. Am waiting for the dealers to get new stock for the ZL and then i'll make my purchase! 


But now that I think of it..Stefano, have you had any thermal issues with the magic tape on?


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I've had a H31 cool white for a couple of years now and I did the frosted magic tape and it is one of the best all around indoor or outdoor lights for me. I bought a couple H51F and H31Fs based on the success of the frosted tape. I think there is slightly more flood with the F models than the standard model with tape. I do like the idea of being able to remove the tape if I needed more of a hotspot or more throw, but in several years I have never needed to remove the tape, other than to put a new piece on as the old piece was getting tired. 

I did purchase a H52F and it is great and also just received a H600F and a H602. The pics on here are accurate and I like them all. I took the H600F and H602 to the beach on different evenings and the H602 gave a nice wall of light but with the vastness of the beach the H600F had a better overall view providing distance the H602 couldn't match. I'm glad I got both, and pefhaps a regular H600 will be needed just for kicks at some point as well which may be the best choice for biking at night, or frosted tape over a H600 as there would be slightly more throw and a hotspot with H600 with tape than a H600F.


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Beacon of Light said:


> I took the H600F and H602 to the beach on different evenings and the H602 gave a nice wall of light but with the vastness of the beach the H600F had a better overall view providing distance the H602 couldn't match.


Thanks Beacon of Light for the insight. How about about beam tint? Did the cool white beam look nice out on the beach, or would you have preferred a neutral tint?


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Looked fine to me and I prefer cool white as I never liked the yellow incandescent tint of neutral or warm. I still shake my head wondering why people prefer warm or neutral as the whole idea of LEDs was the whiter white light which revolutionized lighting IMO, I don't want to go back to what light looked like in the 1970s.


----------



## mcorp

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Beacon of Light said:


> I've had a H31 cool white for a couple of years now and I did the frosted magic tape and it is one of the best all around indoor or outdoor lights for me. I bought a couple H51F and H31Fs based on the success of the frosted tape. I think there is slightly more flood with the F models than the standard model with tape. I do like the idea of being able to remove the tape if I needed more of a hotspot or more throw, but in several years I have never needed to remove the tape, other than to put a new piece on as the old piece was getting tired.
> 
> I did purchase a H52F and it is great and also just received a H600F and a H602. The pics on here are accurate and I like them all. I took the H600F and H602 to the beach on different evenings and the H602 gave a nice wall of light but with the vastness of the beach the H600F had a better overall view providing distance the H602 couldn't match. I'm glad I got both, and pefhaps a regular H600 will be needed just for kicks at some point as well which may be the best choice for biking at night, or frosted tape over a H600 as there would be slightly more throw and a hotspot with H600 with tape than a H600F.



Ahh I see! Hmm seems like I may have to get the h52 with magic tape and h52f as well  
And maybe even a h602 for a huge wall of light:laughing:


----------



## markr6

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Beacon of Light said:


> Looked fine to me and I prefer cool white as I never liked the yellow incandescent tint of neutral or warm. I still shake my head wondering why people prefer warm or neutral as the whole idea of LEDs was the whiter white light which revolutionized lighting IMO, I don't want to go back to what light looked like in the 1970s.



Winning the lotto is a gamble. My Zebralights, EA4w and everything with a Nichia 219 are not yellow at all...just a nice, neutral color with better CRI and realistic colors. Some ugly ones that took me back to the 1970s would be an EagleTac G25C2 and a few SC52s I've tested. But that doesn't mean all of those emitters/lights are bad.


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I would definitely like to see some comparison shots between the two tints, if anyone has any.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Blue Steel said:


> I would definitely like to see some comparison shots between the two tints, if anyone has any.




No thermal problem with the Magic tape.

Please consider that the tape is used to short distance, in this case are used a low or medium levels.

Regarding the color I have both models H51 and H51w but are packed and I do not know if I can find the time to do a comparative picture.

The tint is a matter of preference, I started with Cool Withe but now not stand it anymore and I like only the neutral tint (for use in the outdoors neutral tint is better)

I just received a H52w and I must say that the tint is less warm than previous versions but it is nice.better performance on colors)


(Terrible translation by Google Translate)


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Thank you for your reply, Stefano. I will probably end up purchasing the warmer tint when I buy a ZL.


----------



## Ktraughb

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Beacon of Light said:


> Looked fine to me and I prefer cool white as I never liked the yellow incandescent tint of neutral or warm. I still shake my head wondering why people prefer warm or neutral as the whole idea of LEDs was the whiter white light which revolutionized lighting IMO, I don't want to go back to what light looked like in the 1970s.



I thought the same thing until I bought a very cool white headlamp and got to work...attempting to wire an alarm panel. The holographic etched numbers on the panel are illegible, the wire colors become indistinguishable ...its just a nightmare. My personal experience.


----------



## markr6

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Ktraughb said:


> I thought the same thing until I bought a very cool white headlamp and got to work...attempting to wire an alarm panel. The holographic etched numbers on the panel are illegible, the wire colors become indistinguishable ...its just a nightmare. My personal experience.



Agree. And before someone gets into a CRI debate, I STILL find a NW to be more useful compared to a CW of the same CRI in this type of application.


----------



## Charles L.

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

It's an interesting and subjective topic. I find ZL's cool white aesthetically more appealing than its "neutral" (i.e. **** yellow) white, but functionally less useful. So when I'm just messing around, I reach for the cool white. But if I'm actually putting a light to work, I reach for the NW. 

More on topic -- I only have one of the ZL headlamps: H600F. Perfect balance for around or under the house, and for mountain biking on the tight and twisty trails of central NC. For road biking or more open trails I might prefer the regular H600 with its greater throw, but not for around here. And honestly, the beam of the H600F is already so diffuse and floody that I'm not seeing the practicality of the H602. Of course, YMMV 

Now, does someone know of a better headband for this lamp? I've tried to get used to it, but it is thin and uncomfortable compared to my Nitecore's. Perhaps I should just get another Nitecore strap....


----------



## markr6

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Charles L. said:


> It's an interesting and subjective subject. I find ZL's cool white aesthetically more appealing than its "neutral" (i.e. **** yellow) white



LOL! Then my Zebralights are all like the type when you've drank way too much...basically clear. Except for my SC52w, it's more like stranded-in-a-desert-and-haven't-drank-for-two-days **** yellow with a hint of green.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



markr6 said:


> LOL! Then my Zebralights are all like the type when you've drank way too much...basically clear. Except for my SC52w, it's more like stranded-in-a-desert-and-haven't-drank-for-two-days **** yellow with a hint of green.




Unfortunately this can happen .. with every brand of torches.
My Zebra have a nice tint but I read some comments from users who have had a bad tint.

(translate with Google Translate)


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

it's funny I see comments of the tint lottery but when I see comparison pictures, the neutral white always has that dull yellow tint that reminds me of 1970's era dim lava lamps and incandescent bulbs and **** yellow flashlights prior to LEDs. I tried to force myself to like the warm tint of a H31W but returned it and I STILL own a H30w and I still say to this day the light sucks and sort of makes me have to strain my eyes to see things clearly as even on a higher setting, while not dim per se, it causes me to strain to focus on details. I still don't get the hype people on here are raving about as when I try it first hand the cool white wins hands down. When I am talking about cool white I am not talking about the early violet blue 5mm LEDs either. Most of the cool whites I use are Zebralights from the H50 to the current XLM-2 H600F MKII and H602


----------



## jinya1004

Starik1 said:


> From what I've read, runners can't stand having a well-defined hotspot bouncing around in front of them, so they prefer the H600F over the H600.



Because the nature of headlights are they are more floody than flashlights.

My H600w has got a good amount of spill to it. It's got a pretty wide beam. 

I just don't think the H600fw reaches out far enough for my taste.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Blue Steel said:


> I would definitely like to see some comparison shots between the two tints, if anyone has any.




Today I did the beamshot of H52w, I used it for a moment my H600 Cool Withe.



Showing the two photos only for the tint difference, please ignore the power difference

(Translate with Google)




H52 Neutral Withe







H600







Slow animation


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Interesting. Thank you very much Stefano for taking the time to do those pictures. I think the neutral white is more appealing.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Blue Steel said:


> Interesting. Thank you very much Stefano for taking the time to do those pictures. I think the neutral white is more appealing.



Today I did the other Beamshot H52w for review.




While I was there I decided to also use the H502. 
When I bought the neutral version does not exist yet..look at the difference between neutral and cool white in this photo



My H602w is on the road I hope it arrives soon

(translate with google)


----------



## Charles L.

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Stefano, how far away is the wall in these photos? In all your photos, I am struck by just how little the "02" models seem to throw. Perhaps objects in the distance, such as the wall in the above photos, are farther away than they appear….?


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I made a precise measurement with a metric tape.
If you look at the other photos of my review the tape meter is in the ground
http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=7702&p=120822#p120822

In that photo was not metric tape there but I was in the same position as the other photos. 
5 metri and 40 centimeter from the wall (5.4 Meteters = 5,90 yards)

(Translate with Google)

Edit: You are right. 
H502 has very little throw, so look forward to H602 which I hope will be an improvement of 3 or 4 meters


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Great, looking forward to seeing that spill with a cool white emitter.


----------



## Charles L.

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Thank you Stefano. Sorry I missed the tape measure in your earlier photos. The photos are very helpful!

5.4 meters = 5.9 yards = 17.7 feet. Not very far away. For my purposes at least, I think I made the right choice with the H600F.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Charles L. said:


> For my purposes at least, I think I made the right choice with the H600F.




I agree, the H 600 F can be a good compromise.
I have many Zebra but I do not have any copy "F" in the future I will try to buy one of them.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Today I received my new zebra H600w MKII H602w SC600w MKII L2 

Very positive impression, magnificent tint, H602w is a great light. 
I hope to find time to do some Beamshot


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing some beam shots when you get a chance. From the pictures you posted by the other reviewer, both the H600w MKII and H602w MKII look like fantastic lights.


----------



## Chenery88

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Was going to get the ArmyTech version...then found this thread...I already have a H31 which is on my tac vest at work for hands free stops...but the run time is very limited at useful light levels...
I am now the proud owner of the H600fW II - love the tint for a headlamp...love being able to use it without the worry of being dropped into the dark...

Personally I find the Max setting too powerful (but nice to have!  ). I tend to have the second high at the 313lm level (more than bright enough for nearly all light up tasks (4 hours runtime).
General use I have it running on the medium mode a mere 60 odd lumens but this outshines my previous headtorches but will sit there for 30 hours straight....basically two weeks camping on one 18650 battery!...(never more than 2 hours each night on that setting if that)

Oh did I say that I love it...

thanks to the people who have taken the time to do beamshots...:bow: :kewlpics:


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Chenery88 said:


> Oh did I say that I love it...




They are fantastic lights !


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Blue Steel said:


> Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing some beam shots when you get a chance. From the pictures you posted by the other reviewer, both the H600w MKII and H602w MKII look like fantastic lights.



Tonight I made some photos

At the moment I do not think to do a review, these reviews take away too much energy 
I prefer to relax in the evening 

This is the first picture in a few minutes the other 

my old H600 cool withe 65 lumens vs H600w MKII 65 lumens







old H600 Cool Withe (H1=750 lumens) vs H600w MKII (H1=1020 lumens)









H600w MK II (H1=1020 lm) vs H600w MK II with *magic tape* (H1=1020 lm)








H600w with Magic Tape vs H602w (both H1 1020 lumens)








H502 (Cool Withe) ( H1 260 lm) vs H602w (H2 programmed 330 lm)







Another scenario, old H600 Cool Withe (65 lumens) vs H600w MK II (65 lumens)








Last pics, H600w vs H600w with Magic Tape (65 lm)


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Thank you. I appreciate that you took the time to take some pictures. The H600w MKII with the tape is just awesome. What a great idea the tape is. Enjoy your new lights.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

In the coming days I want to try the new lights on a hike in the woods 
But I do not know if I can take pictures because it does not carry with me the camera tripod and I will have a basic camera.
I'm sorry to put in the box of my old H600, I got the new version only for the neutral tint. 
The old model has served me well for almost two years and gave me a lot of satisfaction
I think Zebralight has done a great job, I preferred the old switch hard but the current one (very soft) is not a real problem.
Maybe if I have to make a critical programming I would have preferred a 170 or 200 lumens instead of 150. 
I realize that at the level of 150 lumens there are 11 hours of battery life, and you may face a winter night without changing battery.
If I may make a suggestion (for the manufacturer) I would have preferred programming to 170 or 200 lumens instead of 150. 
I realize that at the level of 150 lumens there are 11 hours of battery life, and you may face a winter night without changing battery 
But 150 lumens may be few - while 330 lumens too. 
My old H600 can be programmed to 170 lumens, I saw 150 as a "step backwards" 
20 lumens is not a big difference but I would have preferred to remain the same or a little more

I hope you understand.. translation by Google Translate


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Let us know of your experience in the woods with the lights. 
I am assuming that they lowered the lumens from 170 (7hrs) to 150 (11hrs), so that there would be better run time. I also think that it's better mode spacing, 150 then to 330, instead of 170 or 200 to 330.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Last night I wrote something inaccurate.
The old H600 cw has a level of 170 lumens, the new H600 cw has 160 lumens
The new H600w has 150 lumens (old H600w has 146 lumens)
So there is not much difference with the old version though as a user I would have preferred a slight increase (eg 180 or 200 lumens)
The running time of 160 to 180 or 200 should not decrease much, however this is not a real problem. 
I planned H2 at 330 lumens, in the event of a hike there is always a spare battery


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

A few photos of H602w
Distance between camera and tree at the end: 8.50 m


H602w - M1 65 lumens (In reality, I could see a little better than it looks in the picture)











H602w - H2 (H2 programmed to 330 lumens)








H602w - H1 1020 lumens)


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Thanks for clearing that up. Nice pictures. The H602 beam is really nice, it almost looks like a CW emitter.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Blue Steel said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Nice pictures. The H602 beam is really nice, it almost looks like a CW emitter.







The new zebra are slightly cooler than previous models, but I assure you that when I do a comparison with the cw H600 difference is seen.
The previous tint was warmer but still remains a very acceptable neutral
Yesterday I made other tests, I used the H602w (in the head) 
The H600w (hanging around his neck with his band), the two torches at the same time are spectacular, offering a flood beam + throw 
I'll try to take some pictures of this

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Oh, I am not doubting that it is neutral, it just looked a bit cooler as you had mentioned. Have you taken them both into the woods yet?


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I still have not made ​​Beamshot 
Maybe in the next few days




I might try the old H600 Cool vs the new H600w, I make no promises on the time of realization

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Thanks, let us know what you're experience is in the woods with them both.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I did the tests again with the magic tape
I am undecided if I need to buy a version H52Fw or H600Fw..
Using the tape magic tape I have good results both at home and outdoors

In the next photos H52w with the tape, and no tape (50 lumens)


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Another comparison.

I found these two pictures on the web and I created a slow animation.
The advantage of the F version indoors is undeniable..
But I'd like to see other similar images but in outdoor.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Those pictures are nice. Why would you get a H52fw or H600fw when you already use magic tape?


----------



## Charles L.

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I'm hoping Stefano buys them all so we can compare beamshots from every possible pair  Having put Magic Tape on lights before, I bet there's a noticeable, if not dramatic, between an H600 with tape and an H600F.


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

You're probably right, Charles. It would be interesting to see a comparison between the fw and the one with magic tape.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I have already prepared paypal 
But to get your answer, you have to wait about 6 weeks, this is the average time to receive light from zebralight
(H600 F versions are not available from Italian seller)
I am undecided whether to make this purchase, I am afraid to meet up with a "light clone" of H600 with Magic Tape
No one on the forum has H600 and H600F to say his opinion about it?
Otherwise I should take a H52Fw and compare with my H52w.. but I do not need any other Zebra Headlamp AA

Has anyone H600 and H600F even old version? 
His opinion would be very helpful.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

H600Fw MK II (beamshot from 08.45 minute) good quality video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf_74WDWCt0


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Charles L. said:


> I'm hoping Stefano buys them all so we can compare beamshots from every possible pair  Having put Magic Tape on lights before, I bet there's a noticeable, if not dramatic, between an H600 with tape and an H600F.



Surely the frosted lens has a better performance !
You have a H600F Have you ever seen a limitation in the throw during general use? With frosted lens you throw enough? 
Or in some cases you have heard with a throw/range missing?

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I have read many opinions about the versions F of Zebralight
It seems that the F version is suitable for very close range, cave or home use
I have not yet decided whether to buy a version of F.
I already have a H602w and H600w that I can use with the tape, I'm afraid to buy a version F and discover that it is unnecessary..

(Translate with Google)


----------



## AbbyY

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Hi Stefano!

I have H600w, H600Fw and H602w. In my experience H600Fw is suitable for both indoor and outdoor use. Of course, H600w throws better than H600Fw but I prefer a larger "field of view" when I'm walking outside. H600w has a longer range of beam (let's call it "depth of field") but at the same time has a narrower spill beam and a pronounced hotspot that produces a ping pong ball effect when moving, walking, running etc.

IMO an indoor/outdoor headlamp must be a balance between FOV (field of view) and DOF (depth of field), in other words have to be floody as much as throwy. That means equilibrum.

I haven't tried yet any magic tape over H600w, maybe is a good compromise between H600 and H600F, but if you can afford H600F is a very well balanced headdlamp. 

I use H602w for reading and different kind of indoor activities, H600w when I need a longer beam range outside and H600Fw for common indoor/outdoor activities at medium range distances.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Thanks AbbyY !
Can you do a test ?
Use tape Magic Tape on H600w and see if the effect obtained is similar to version H600Fw ?

If the effect is similar I can save $ 89..

If the effect of the Magic tape is less than the frosted lens then I'm happy to buy a Fw

Thanks again

(Translate with Google)


----------



## AbbyY

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I will do Stefano, but please don't ask me to take beamshots because I have no talent 
In a few days I'll get some magic tape or "scotch" and I tell you my impression.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Thank you, your impression is fine :thumbsup:

If possible please use 3M Magic Tape

(Translate With Google)


----------



## Charles L.

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

I have the H600F but no H600 or 602, so can't compare directly. When I apply Magic Tape to other lights to make them more diffuse, it works pretty well but not as effectively as a proper diffuser. I'd be interested to see if some comparison shots could be done by someone who has an H600 (with/without tape) and H600F. It might be that the H600 with Magic Tape provides the best of all worlds.

I need a headlamp that: has a diffuse, floody beam with little if any hotspot to distract me; can light up areas 30 feet ahead of me; and is light and comfortable to wear. H600F fills that niche pretty well, although I did trade the ZL headstrap for one that came with another light. I've never really measured how far its effective throw range is, however. I'm sure many people would be better served by the H600.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

#@Charles L. Your opinion is very interesting, 
Can you use a tape measure and say how many meters of actual shooting?

In the past I have done many tests in outdoor with H600 (750 lumen version) and saw that lights up to 70 meters, very well up to 50 meters, a little less the last 20. 
I compared it with my old PD32 (141 meters ANSI) and as throw were equivalent - only in the last 20 meters, the PD32 provided better visibility (more concentrated beam) 
Ansi 140 m corresponds to about 70 meters visibility real


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Nothing forest but I realized many Beamshot in the garden and in the parking lot

H602w (330 - 1020lm) 
H600 MKII with Magic Tape (330 - 1020lm)
H600 MKII (330 - 1020lm)

After doing these tests I am enthusiastic about the Magic Tape, and if F version is like with Tape is a great choice!

Within 1 hour I show the Beamshot

Other: I did not compare - but illuminating known distance the new H600w MK II has more throw than my previous model H600 (1020 vs. 750 lm)

(Translate With Google)


----------



## Charles L.

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Stefano said:


> #@Charles L. Your opinion is very interesting,



If only you lived in the U.S. and could tell my wife that 

I'll try to measure how far the H600F throws.


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Camera 11 meters exactly from the small tree 
I'm exactly 5 meters from the small tree

All photos with the same settings - 1 sec - f/4.5 - ISO 800

First beamshot: H602w - level H2 programmed 330 lumens








Next - H602w level H1 (1020 lumens)









Next beamshot: H600w MK II *with Magic Tape* - level H2 programmed to 330 lumens







Next beamshot: H600w MK II *with Magic Tape* - level H1 (1020 lumens)








Next beamshot: H600w MK II (without Magic Tape) - H2 programmed to 330 lm








Next beamshot: H600w MK II (without Magic Tape) - H1 1020 lumens








Other scenario:

H602w - H2 programmed to 330 lm









Next : H602w H1 level (1020 lm)









Next - H600w MK II *with Magic Tape* - level H2 programmed to 330 lm









Next - H600w MK II *with Magic Tape* - level H1 (1020 lm)








Next: H600w MK II (without Magic Tape) - H2 programmed to 330 lm








Next: H600w MK II - Level H1 (1020 lm)









Other scenario:

I do not remember exactly, but I should be 13 meters from the white gate, I can check tomorrow


H602w - H2 programmed to 330 lm











Next: H602w - level H1 (1020 lm)








Next: H600w MK II *with Magic Tape* - H2 set to 330 lm










Next: H600w MK II *with Magic Tape* - H1 (1020 lm)










Next : H600w MKII (without Magic tape) - H2 programmed to 330 lm








Next : H600w MKII (without Magic tape) - H1 (1020 lm)


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Charles L. said:


> If only you lived in the U.S. and could tell my wife that
> 
> I'll try to measure how far the H600F throws.




Thank you, if you can perform the measurement, if I confirmed I put H600Fw it into the cart 

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*


----------



## Blue Steel

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

Stefano, how far is it to the end of the car port (starting in picture 7)?


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Blue Steel said:


> Stefano, how far is it to the end of the car port (starting in picture 7)?



60 meters
In the photos the end of the parking is difficult to see 
I see it with the H600 Zebra well until it stops (approximately 70 or 75 meters)

My old H600 cw and new H600w MKII (without tape) I can see all the way to the parking lot (over 60 meters)

H600w MK II with Magic Tape only lose brightness over the past 5 or 10 meters !

At the bottom there is a gate of the same color of the wall, the bottom looks good with H600w. 
You see a little less with H600w with Magic Tape

Tomorrow if I want to understand how many meters for H602w, I think about 20 or 25 maximum throw


----------



## Stefano

After doing these tests I think the H600Fw can be a good choice. 
Yes, there is a loss of throw but it is not very relevant and is compensated for by a more diffuse beam.







I await confirmation from those who have the H600 and H600F with H600 if the Magic Tape is similar to H600F

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Blue Steel

I honestly can't imagine there would be a significant difference between the H600 with magic tape and the H600f. With the H600f you a loosing the hot spot and about 52 lumes, but gaining 10 degrees in spill. So if the H600 with magic tape has about a 90 degree spill, I think it would be around the same. I could be wrong and it might be completely different. Just my take on it.


----------



## AbbyY

Amazing beamshots Stefano! 
Very usefull for those undecided what model to buy.

Today I'm going to buy magic tape and see if it's any difference between H600 with magic tape and H600F. But again, I can't take any beamshots because I have a crap camera and no skills for shoting.


----------



## Stefano

AbbyY said:


> Today I'm going to buy magic tape and see if it's any difference between H600 with magic tape and H600F. But again, I can't take any beamshots because I have a crap camera and no skills for shoting.







Okay even without photos, just your evaluation 
I'm not a great photographer, but with an ordinary camera, you can take good photos. 
And 'essential the tripod and self-timer. 
The pictures you saw were made with a Canon SX510 (with manual settings) but in the past I could make acceptable photos with a trivial Nikon L25 (cost € 50) in that case I was using setting "night landscape"

Returning to the Magic Tape during the test I used it without attacking the glass.
I put the tape holding it in shooting on the board. 
As you can see in this photo (my H31w)









I advise you to remove the excess tape because I noticed that it is very reflection. 
The photo that I showed just wants to be an example. the tape in the photo is in excess

Can you do the test on a medium distance in order to evaluate the loss of throw?
Thanks

(Translate with Google Translator)


----------



## markr6

I can't say for sure, but it seems like you would lose a lot more lumens without putting the tape directly on the glass. When you rub it on the glass and get any air bubbles out, the tape turns a bit "clearer", probably giving you the best effect. BTW I've been using d-c-fix diffuser film on all my Zebralights, never even trying an "f" version since I liked the outcome so much.


----------



## Stefano

markr6 said:


> I can't say for sure, but it seems like you would lose a lot more lumens without putting the tape directly on the glass. When you rub it on the glass and get any air bubbles out, the tape turns a bit "clearer", probably giving you the best effect. BTW I've been using d-c-fix diffuser film on all my Zebralights, never even trying an "f" version since I liked the outcome so much.



Yes I agree with you. 
I did not put the tape on the glass because I do not know what happens with H1 for a long time. 
Let's say I wanted to be cautious, however, the magic tape on the glass, clean it very well 
On the Italian CPF forum some users have used on glass without heat problems

(Translate with Google Translator)


----------



## markr6

Stefano said:


> Yes I agree with you.
> I did not put the tape on the glass because I do not know what happens with H1 for a long time.
> Let's say I wanted to be cautious, however, the magic tape on the glass, clean it very well
> On the Italian CPF forum some users have used on glass without heat problems
> 
> (Translate with Google Translator)



Yeah I could see that stuff sticking and making a mess. Peeling off Scotch tape always seems to tear down the center or into a small sliver, sometimes making you spend a good deal of time picking it at...leaving the surface sticky. If it does cause a problem I'm sure it can be removed eventually with a product like Goo Gone (amazing stuff!)


----------



## AbbyY

Stefano you are right! H600 with magic tape is very close to H600F.In my eyes, H600 with magic tape has a slightly less lumens and a slightly narrower spill than H600F. IMO not worth to buy H600F if you already have H600. Difference between H600F and H600 with magic tape is not so big. Buy it only if you are a collector.


----------



## Stefano

AbbyY said:


> Difference between H600F and H600 with magic tape is not so big. Buy it only if you are a collector.



Thanks for the test ! 
Unfortunately I fear that will buy anyway - Missing a Zebra F in my zoo  
I am undecided whether to try H52Fw or H600Fw.. will be my 15th Zebralight

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

This evening i did a short hike on a forested mountainside, just to test my two Zebra H602w and H600w II

iheld H602w in front and H600 around the neck with his band.
The H600w was with magic tape but in some points of the path i removed it to see the difference

The tape is very functional, and then buy a H600Fw is an advisable option

i've used both lights at H2 (programmed to 330 lumens)

The result was good though in the woods the light does not ever seem to be enough .. (At times I even turned on my Fenix PD35 for throw)

As I expected a test light in the garden or in a parking lot is one thing, test it in the woods is another..

Imagine this place but at night

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img571/4035/sbm8.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img571/5397/4rba.jpg

I brought with me the H52w but I have not turned on.
Sorry I did not realize Beamshot, I was there alone and with the sloping path would be too complicated to make photos with a tripod and self-timer.

Satisfaction by the two Zebralight
I noted, however, that the neutral tint of H602w is slightly cooler than the H600w
I think the neutral of my H602w is very close to daylight
Has anyone seen the same thing on his H602w?

(Terrible translation by Google Translator)


----------



## Blue Steel

Stefano said:


> Sorry I did not realize Beamshot, I was there alone and with the sloping path would be too complicated to make photos with a tripod and self-timer.


It's all good. Your description works fine. Since that is a pretty thick wooded area, do you take other lights with you, or do you find that both the Zebralights provide enough illumination?


----------



## Stefano

Sufficient lighting. 
But in some parts of the route I turned briefly PD35 at maximum power in order to have a little more light.
I think the ideal would be to have H2 set to 600 lumens


----------



## Blue Steel

Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stefano

Pics found on the web








Other pics on this russian review (H600F II)
http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=21558


Russian pics - H602 - H600F - H600


----------



## Blue Steel

Nice find. Did you end up deciding which light you were going to get next?


----------



## Stefano

On the Italian forum a user should make a comparison between H600 and H600F (also Armytek Wizard) 
I asked him to try the H600 with the tape to get a second opinion.
I think I'll end up anyway to buy a H600Fw, I want at least a Zebra F version in my collection.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

Other russian review (fonarik.com)

Left: H602w
Right: H600Fw









Other russian review (H602) : http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=21781

Other (H600Fw) : http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=21779


----------



## Blue Steel

Nice. Be sure to post comparison pictures when you receive your H600fw.


----------



## Stefano

Russian beamshot
H600w MKII vs H600Fw MKII

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?p=499429

Other image in fonarik page


I created an animated Gif









Level H2









Old H600 Cool Withe vs new H600w MKII (neutral)









Wall


----------



## Blue Steel

In that setting I like the H600fw the most. I would like the output to be a bit higher, though.


----------



## Stefano

Scenario've seen tonight but I made more shots

Both Headlamp M1=65 lm










H52w (M1= 50 lm) vs H600w MKII (M1=65 lm)

Almost no visible difference (little difference)










Animated GIF - H602w vs H600w MKII - both headlamp to level M1=65 lm


----------



## Blue Steel

Is the guy on the other forum going to do a comparison between the H600fw and H600 with Magic tape?


----------



## Stefano

Sorry no pictures in the wood

H602w - level H1= 1020 lm vs H600w MK II - level H1 = 1020 lm


----------



## Stefano

I read a review Russian, says that the spot of the new version of the H600 is smaller than the previous year. 
I used my old cw H600 and I compared to the new version XM-L2
But I do not see any difference in the spot..

Next: H600 cw vs H600w II XM-L2 - Level L1 










Next: Next: H600 cw vs H600w II XM-L2 - Level L2









Left: H600w II - Right: H602w 
Although it does not seem to have the same distance from the wall.









Next: H600w II vs H52w
I had to raise the H52w with an object because it is the lowest


----------



## Blue Steel

Stefano said:


> I read a review Russian, says that the spot of the new version of the H600 is smaller than the previous year.


 I can see the spot is smaller on the H600w. If you have time, can you do a car port picture with the H600w and H602 in the same picture? I am curious to see how the would look at the same time.


----------



## Stefano

At close range the difference seems minimal.
I have tested in the room 2-3 meters and I can not see the difference in the spot diameter.
Someone who has the old and the new H600 can confirm whether the spot diameter is the same or not?

Unfortunately, I read and write with the Google translator... I did not understand your question about the parking?


----------



## Blue Steel

Okay, gotcha. Where you do your out door beam shots with the cars: can you do a picture with H600w and H602 at once? Meaning: both lights in the same picture.


----------



## Stefano

Blue Steel said:


> Okay, gotcha. Where you do your out door beam shots with the cars: can you do a picture with H600w and H602 at once? Meaning: both lights in the same picture.



Unfortunately I did not understand. 
But I have other photos, perhaps in these photos is what you ask for.

In a few minutes I put the photos online.

I also made the video with the camera but they are of poor quality. 
Later I look at them and see if it is worth to upload on youtube


(Translated with Google)


----------



## Stefano

H600w MKII vs H602w - both headlamp to H1 (1020 lm)


Netx photo: H600w MKII







Next: H602w







Animated GIF


----------



## Stefano

H600w MKII vs H602w - both headlamp to *H2* (*330* lm)

I not have measured the distance but I'm about 2 meters from the wall. 
Perhaps two meters and 30 centimeters (maximum)


Next photo: H600w MKII - 330 lm








Next: H602w - 330 lm









Next: animated GIF


----------



## Stefano

H600w MKII vs H602w - both headlamp to *M1* (*65* lm)


Next : H600w MKII - 65 lumens









Next: H602w - 65 lumens








Next: Animated gif


----------



## Stefano

Here they are in a different position - I do not remember the brightness level - but certainly 65 lumens

Animated gif: H600w MKII vs H602w


----------



## Stefano

Last gif
H600w MKII vs H602w Level M2 - 30 lumens


----------



## Blue Steel

Great. Google translator isn't that great, so I understand. Many thanks for taking the time to get those shots.


----------



## Stefano

I also made movies but they have not seen .. I will try it again with the best settings.
Unfortunately I do not have a videocamera only photocamera with recording.
I hope to soon be able to buy the H600Fw. In Europe it is not easy to retrieve it. 
Buying it in USA or China, there are very long waiting times (customs)

(Translate With Google)


----------



## Stefano

Perhaps also useful this photo.
I do not remember the level but is certainly L1 (approximately 3 lumens)

Animated gif: H600w MKII vs H602w - level L1


----------



## Blue Steel

Thank you. Photos do well enough. I just wanted to see both, because I think it would be good to use both at the same time for camping. Did you already purchase the H600fw? Where do you buy your lights, from Zebralight or another retailer?


----------



## Stefano

Blue Steel said:


> Thank you. Photos do well enough. I just wanted to see both, because I think it would be good to use both at the same time for camping. Did you already purchase the H600fw? Where do you buy your lights, from Zebralight or another retailer?



No, I have not yet bought the Fw. 
I was going to take directly from Zebralight but maybe I can get next month from a seller in Europe. 
I spend a little more, but I can have it before. 
The mail does not work well here and the customs is slow, if I buy in China I have to wait about 6 weeks, sometimes longer.
While the H602 can be suitable for camping but if you need a minimum of throw it shows its limits. 
The F I think it's a good compromise. 
Also assess that the H602 can do as much to disturb the people close to himself. (120 °)
Also in hot weather all the lights attract insects. 
But the flood lights attract insects so much more than a traditional light. 
So be careful with the limitations and problems of H502 or H602 

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Blue Steel

I see. Too bad that customs is slow there, otherwise I would have suggested either buy from Europe or US dealer. Just remember: the sooner you place an order, the faster it will arrive. Thanks for pointing out the insect problem; I did not even think about that. When I have more money save up, I will probably get both H602w and H600w (or H600fw that way two people can use something different.


----------



## Stefano

I was able to make short videos even if the quality is low because of cheap camera.
Unfortunately, because of the low sensitivity of the camera I had to use only high levels (otherwise you will not see anything)
In the next few hours I upload on youtube.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

Unfortunately with the equipment I own I can not do better.
Keep in mind that the real luminosity is greater than the one you see in the videos (especially the videos made in the parking lot)

(Translate with Google)

Zebralight H600w MKII & H602w video:

http://youtu.be/rRFOVib8cis

http://youtu.be/EXDi9Ahg7rA

http://youtu.be/HQqvV9muftU

http://youtu.be/jKvDLcOhOic

"but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen."


----------



## Blue Steel

That is fantastic. Once again, you go above an beyond, good sir. Many thanks for taking the time to make the videos. :bow:


----------



## markr6

Great work Stefano! Probably the best representation of beam shots I've seen! I already have many Zebralights, but I still enjoy seeing these.


----------



## Stefano

Thank you.
I was thinking of buying a real video camera to get a better quality but are undecided between a video camera and an action camera.
I do not know which of the two can make it better at night

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Blue Steel

Probably go into your local camera shop and ask, or search on Google. I didn't have a problem with those videos; they worked well with the medium to high brightness.


----------



## Stefano

The real luminosity was greater than that seen in the video. 
With my photocamera can not make a video with low light


----------



## Stefano

I bought a video camera (camcorder), I think that soon I'll put online the movie of the Headlamp Zebralight in action. 
Will certainly be better than the previous video - I bought an economic model but to my surprise even manages to film also with very little light, I can filming in the house very well with 3 lumens and losing a bit of quality also filming with 0.4 lumens. 
I will write here the youtube link when they are now available.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Blue Steel

Looking forward to seeing the videos. Did you ever get a new light?


----------



## Stefano

Blue Steel said:


> Looking forward to seeing the videos. Did you ever get a new light?



No, I have not bought new lights.
I had the opportunity to buy a H52Fw but then I decided to give up. I prefer to wait and spend money on a Zebra 18650
I made a few small videos.
http://youtu.be/uLL7RGzLJQI
http://youtu.be/m10257IDs08
http://youtu.be/vV79X4TLrks
http://youtu.be/z5Em1NEpB6o (H600w Beacon Strobe)
http://youtu.be/oqtwHJ8DMKg
http://youtu.be/6ZuOYHUA77k

Unfortunately, there is a loss of brightness in the video, especially at low power levels


----------



## Stefano

The first movie that I made did not come very well. They showed a brightness less than the real one. 
Now I've done a bit of practice with the camera and found the proper settings for display brightness real. 
I hope to go early in the woods with the Zebralight and video camera, this evening is not possible because it's raining.

Zebralight H600w MKII video http://youtu.be/qr2T1zqxHKs
Different power levels.

Other video:
http://youtu.be/eMZtJV_hsIs

http://youtu.be/cgWKORHipbs


(translate with Google Translator)


----------



## Blue Steel

Very nice, sir. Thanks for making those videos.


----------



## Stefano

Thanks

I have made many videos but I can not name them all, see the main page of the channel to see all the ones uploaded. 
I will try next week to do another scenario. 
I am also looking forward to find some dealer that has the H600Fw
I'd like to film the Zebralight on a mountain near his home but bring all the equipment alone is complicated, I would at least help to carry camera tripod 
These are the latest videos

http://youtu.be/UPgz8PaI05E

http://youtu.be/cgWKORHipbs

http://youtu.be/x79l9Ls7-lw

(Translate with Google)


----------



## kj2

Thanks for all the videos


----------



## newbie66

Wow Stefano! Love your pics and videos! The best showcase of beam shots I've ever seen! :goodjob:

Usually people only do a review on the light's body itself, not much on it's beam which is equally important.


----------



## Stefano

newbie66 said:


> Wow Stefano! Love your pics and videos! The best showcase of beam shots I've ever seen! :goodjob:
> 
> Usually people only do a review on the light's body itself, not much on it's beam which is equally important.




Thanks newbie66
This morning I ordered a headlamp H52Fw and in the coming days I will Beamshot  
This H52Fwwill be my 15th Zebralight
Unfortunately at the moment there is not a H600Fw available in europe
I think it will still be an interesting comparison with the model H52w - When delivered the H52Fw I'll do some photos together to H52w

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

Pending H600Fw I'm consoling with H52Fw

H52Fw arrived today, I am surprised by the new look, is similar to that of the new H502.

I wonder if the newer 18650 models are similar (?)

In this photo the H52w with Magic Tape (right) near the new H52Fw (left)


----------



## Stefano

As a first impression I must say that the H52Fw I made ​​a good impression. 
I'm comparing in the house H52w + Magic Tape against H52Fw. 
The frosted lens has a better performance of the tape. 
The H52Fw seems more brighter and much more flood
I'm thinking I should buy this model before. 
If I had seen a version H52F or H600F I would not have bought H602 and H502
Maybe later I make a movie, or do photos

(translate with Google)


----------



## ronniepudding

Stefano said:


> H52Fw arrived today, I am surprised by the new look, is similar to that of the new H502.



How do you like the new body style on the new H52Fw? Better than the old smooth one? Grippier? Indifferent?


----------



## Stefano

ronniepudding said:


> How do you like the new body style on the new H52Fw? Better than the old smooth one? Grippier? Indifferent?




I confess that I preferred the look and color of the old Zebra (such as H51) but in the end it is a matter of habit.
I have to properly evaluate this new look to see if I like it or not. 
However, it is pleasant and it is perhaps even more functional entered on the rubber part. 
I weighed both torches (same battery) the H52Fw weighs less than 1 gram (80 g with battery and headband)
I do not know whether this difference may depend on the new aesthetics but it is probable
A good thing: the switch of the Fw is hard and make a click "sound" as in older versions
Maybe they have changed this, my H52w and the H600w MKII - H602w (all 2014) all with a switch (too) soft - I am happy about this because I prefer a hard switch

H52Fw vs. H52w video - others in the next few hours or tomorrow.
http://youtu.be/6wyr9hP1uB0 (50 lumens)
http://youtu.be/oeiW5SGB3q4 (50 lumens)
http://youtu.be/7KHajzOMJPo (2,7 lumens)
http://youtu.be/PHuo_dqfosQ (25 lumens)
http://youtu.be/ztSq5HIGS5k (throw 280 lumens)
http://youtu.be/JK_s_xb6k14 (throw 280 lumens)
http://youtu.be/-kbyK55FTdM (throw 280 lumens)


(Translate With Google)


----------



## Stefano

Today no video, I went back to use the camera. 
This discussion is for Zebralight 18650 but I think that to see the difference between H52w and H52Fw will be equally interesting.

It would have been nice to see in this comparison but the H502 is cool withe my copy and I decided not to use it.

In the next (animated) picture, the two Zebralight Headlamp to level H1 - I am exactly 6 meters from the wall - the camera to 8 meters from the wall
H52w: H1= 280 lm
H52Fw: H1= 266 lm











Next:

Same scenario but level H2 
H52w: H2 = 172 lm
H52Fw: H2 = 163 lm









Other scenario - Level H1









Other scene: level H2








Other scene: Level L1









Last pics: level H2









I hope to soon have the H600Fw. 
When the H600Fw delivered to me I will repeat these beamshot using H600w - H600Fw-H602w

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

This evening I made a short hike, I wanted to climb on top of a mountain, but I had to stop due to encounter with wild boars on path..
I filmed a lot - I used H600w MKII L2 in headband - H602 hanging around her neck with elastic band.
I alternated the two headlamp, in some parts of the route I used both to 330 lumens getting a great lighting

A few months ago I did the same thing (both at 330 lumens) but I felt the need to have more lumens. 
I think the visibility of our lights is very much influenced by the ambient temperature and humidity. 
This evening I was fine with only one headlamp at 330 lumens, maybe even a H52 would have been sufficient.
I have had confirmation that H602 is not valid as a single light to do a hike.
It allows you to see exactly where you put your feet but the visibility is limited to a few meters.
H602 is great if used together with another torch that allows a bit of throw.

H600w the best ! :thumbsup: 

(I think the version H600Fw would have been equally good)

Load more videos over the next few days, I have many files in them and there are some good comparisons for fans of lights. 
I need time to select and upload files.

(Terrible translation by Google)


This video (H600w) is very short, is an extract from a larger one. 
Longer videos will be posted tomorrow






Other video (after hiking)
H600w vs H602 (both at 1020 lumens)







Another video with Zebralight H600w and H602w - used singly and in pairs 
Titles with the brightness level will be added tomorrow


----------



## Stefano

Today I received the H600Fw 
exemplar 100% perfect, beautiful tint. 
Appearance is similar to H52Fw that I received recently. 
Anodizing more "dark" 
The power switch is very hard, it makes a noise audible but is fully functional (very convenient to use) 
Now I have three models H602w - H600w - H600Fw 
Maybe later or tomorrow I make Beamshot

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

Zebralight comparison (Video)
H600w - H600Fw - H602w - H2 set to 330 lumens







Another video H600w - H600Fw - H602w - level M1 65 lumens







H600w - H600Fw - H602w - level H1


----------



## Stefano

I think the last video I posted is the most appropriate to understand the real difference in throw of the three Headlamp.
H600Fw is an excellent compromise, suitable for many different scenarios


----------



## nikbsf

Stefano, could you please make a comparison of H600Fw (floody) against H600w with Magic Tape?


----------



## Stefano

Yes, in the next few days I can try to do this. 
But from the tests I've done with H52w and H52Fw the opaque lens has a better performance of the tape.


----------



## aoeu

Thankyou for all the data you're generating on these lights. It's a real shame that Zebralight has produced such similar models with no means to distinguish them on their site. Very poor effort Zebralight!

-Do you think the H600FW is suitable for close range work? Soldering, working under a car etc
-Which model do you think is most suitable for close and medium range? W, FW, FW with tape? 

Thanks


----------



## Stefano

aoeu said:


> Thankyou for all the data you're generating on these lights. It's a real shame that Zebralight has produced such similar models with no means to distinguish them on their site. Very poor effort Zebralight!
> 
> -Do you think the H600FW is suitable for close range work? Soldering, working under a car etc
> -Which model do you think is most suitable for close and medium range? W, FW, FW with tape?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks aoeu
I make these movies and reviews for passion
H600Fw is certainly suitable for close work
Even H602w version is suitable, it has a bundle even bigger, but you have to consider that its beam could disturb those who work at your side
H600Fw= 90°
H602w= 120°
Advantage H600Fw is that it saves a bit of throw and can also be used for other purposes. 
H602w has a very limited throw
But if you buy just to work closely H602 is the top

(Translate with Google)

Other Zebralight video pending


----------



## Stefano

nikbsf said:


> Stefano, could you please make a comparison of H600Fw (floody) against H600w with Magic Tape?



I made some videos of H600w + Magic Tape vs. H600Fw 
The result is very similar, the tape is very beneficial. 
Other video pending


----------



## Stefano

Another video (no Magic tape)

Zebra H600Fw vs H600w - level H1


----------



## Stefano

This evening I was in a forest, there was a lot of humidity and this is not good for making Beamshot (lower quality in the photos) 
However, I managed to make a comparison of the three Zebralight Headlamp. 
Many deer watching me while I was curious about the Beamshot, they are very much attracted by the lights 
Please consider that in reality the throw is slightly higher than what you see in the picture.

(Translate with Google)


Next photo: Zebralight H600w MKII L2 (level High)









Next photo: Zebralight H600Fw MKII









Next photo: Zebralight H602w










Next photo : animated gif:


----------



## UnderPar

Thanks for this great comparison video Stefano! Am really planning to have my first headlamp and ZL is my brand of choice. Will decide what model to get from your videos. Thanks again


----------



## Stefano

@UnderPar Thanks !

This evening I was nearly two hours in the Mediterranean vegetation to make video and photos of a torch cool white. 
Before leaving I made a shot with the H600w 
After so much cool withe is wonderful to see a neutral tint, for the eyes, the change of tint is a shock 

Next: Zebralight H600w


----------



## BlueSwede

Stefano said:


> H600Fw is an excellent compromise, suitable for many different scenarios


Maybe the H600FW is even better with magic tape, have you tried it yet? 

I received my H600FW today... it's my first "angled light" and I like the form factor a lot. Biggest downside of the light is that there's no pocket clip included. I borrowed the clip from my Olight S20 and this it what it looks like. It's so handy being able to clip the light to your pants or shirt and have the beam pointed forward. 






Brgds... BlueSwede

PS. The switch on my H600FW is very quiet... I have other lights that sounds like pressing a mouse button but this one is barely audible. Maybe mine is from a different batch than yours Stefano?


----------



## Stefano

BlueSwede said:


> Maybe the H600FW is even better with magic tape, have you tried it yet?




Use the Magic Tape on the F version is counterproductive, it has already integrated the magic tape (frosted glass) 




BlueSwede said:


> S. The switch on my H600FW is very quiet... I have other lights that sounds like pressing a mouse button but this one is barely audible. Maybe mine is from a different batch than yours Stefano?




may .. 
But I took two specimens of Zebralight from the same seller, both newly arrived from China. (H52Fw - H600Fw) 
Both have the switch hard and makes an audible click

Edit post: You are satisfied with the throw of this H600Fw. 
Consider this throw enough?


----------



## aoeu

Stefano, your pictures and videos helped me place an order on the 600FW. Thanks very much. The Zebralight information is insufficient.


----------



## UnderPar

aoeu said:


> Stefano, your pictures and videos helped me place an order on the 600FW. Thanks very much. *The Zebralight information is insufficient.*



:welcome:


----------



## Stefano

Thank you. 
I'm sure you will be satisfied with the H600Fw. 
But it is also nice to buy all the zebra version :devil:


----------



## UnderPar

Stefano said:


> Thank you.
> I'm sure you will be satisfied with the H600Fw.
> But it is also nice to buy *all* the zebra version :devil:



How I wish!!!


----------



## BlueSwede

Stefano said:


> Use the Magic Tape on the F version is counterproductive, it has already integrated the magic tape (frosted glass)



Well... I put window privacy film on light where I want a less pronounced hotspot. 
I might put it on my H600FW because I think the hotspot IS a bit on the bright side for indoor use (even with the frosted glass).










Stefano said:


> may ..
> But I took two specimens of Zebralight from the same seller, both newly arrived from China. (H52Fw - H600Fw)
> Both have the switch hard and makes an audible click



Here you can listen to my H600FW... it's virtually inaudible.
I'm comparing it to my Olight S20.



Brgds... BlueSwede


----------



## Stefano

I have a H600w and a H602w that are as quiet as your H600Fw.
My H600Fw makes a lot of noise, maybe more of your Baton.
But even if the switch is noisy is very comfortable to use because it is very hard/rigid (maybe even a little more prominent, but I'm not sure)


----------



## aoeu

I put some privacy film on my FW too. The hotspot was maybe slightly too strong but I guess it's useful to have there in some situations. Perhaps the full wide may have been too much, I don't know. I might get it in future haha.

I noticed with my unit it appears to be missing some modes. Going into High I double click and get 2 extra modes H1 H2. With Medium and Low, there is only M1 and L1. Double click in Medium only switches between the two modes - brighter, darker, brighter, darker etc. Clearly only 2.


----------



## BlueSwede

aoeu said:


> I noticed with my unit it appears to be missing some modes. Going into High I double click and get 2 extra modes H1 H2. With Medium and Low, there is only M1 and L1. Double click in Medium only switches between the two modes - brighter, darker, brighter, darker etc. Clearly only 2.



When you double click you're just switching between the two sub levels on the mode you're currently in. Keep the button pressed to cycle between low-med-hi and after releasing the button you can double click to select what sub level you want for that mode. It will remember what sub level you have selected for each of the three modes.

Brgds... /BlueSwede


----------



## UanTao

I also join the club with the H600 Mk2 and the magic tape for diffusion. It works nicely for indoor where you want more of everything lit up rather than a focus beam on one place. 

But still, very tempting to get the H600F nonetheless!

From a newbie to the forum


----------



## aoeu

Have a Samsung ICR18650-28A at 3.7v. High only stays on for a few seconds and then it steps down to medium. Is that the battery voltage sagging?


----------



## markr6

aoeu said:


> Have a Samsung ICR18650-28A at 3.7v. High only stays on for a few seconds and then it steps down to medium. Is that the battery voltage sagging?



That would be my first guess. I have a couple of the 2600mAh versions of that battery and they work great. Hopefully you can get your hands on another battery to try.


----------



## Stefano

This evening I went to realize the Beamshot (Nitecore MT21A review) 
I also brought the H602w with me and I took some pictures.
It 's always nice when is turned on H602w 
(Translate with Google)


----------



## markr6

Enjoyed these shots! Impossible for me to have any love for the cool whites, especially outdoors.


----------



## Stefano

I agree :twothumbs 
My H600Fw is slightly warm, it is even more beautiful in outdoor


----------



## Petruka

This has been an awesome thread. Thanks Stefano for all your hard work. I want to get one of these lights and was thinking about mounting it on shoulder straps of my backpack as a variant to wearing it on my head. My question comes from often wearing vibram five fingers, so I like to be able to see where I am placing my feet given they are barefoot style shoes (lots of animal poop around being an acerage). Standing upright with the torch head at level with the nipple so it's shining forward which model(s) would give sufficient light to see foot placement without bending over? Just asking as looking at the videos and photos I think I would lose that ability with the H600w vs H602w which lights everything. Torn as I love the throw given distances around here but really not wanting to do a dog poop dance. Thinking the H600fw might be the go but see that ZL have discontinued that model so would quickly hunt one down if you think that is my best option. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Petruka

Just a quick question from a newbie. Which of the H600w, H600fw and H602w models provide enough light spill to see where you are walking if mounted the shoulder strap of a backpack to shine forward (think around nipple height). I still like throw as for outdoor use, but not at the cost of foot placement if i went shoulder strap mount over head. Loving all the work that's been done here and know 3rd person camera is different from holding a torch to your chest and looking down. I live semi rural and it's a few km from the train station so am trying for maximum throw while still not stepping in animal donations. Thanks guys.


----------



## cagenuts

Petruka said:


> Thinking the H600fw might be the go but see that ZL have discontinued that model so would quickly hunt one down if you think that is my best option.



There is the Mk II version available for pre-order.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

The H600Fw Mk II is in stock right now. I just ordered last week and it shipped today. Currently shows 'in stock' on the ZL website.


----------



## Petruka

Just did a refresh of the ZL page and the FW model changed from backorder to instock.  
Any idea if this would give the lighting sufficient lighting to see foot placement for the backpack strap? Bit of a double post before as being a new member my post get mod checked and didn't know where my 1st had vanished to so reposted.


----------



## markr6

Speaking of their page...what was with the peppermint stripe thing over the past few days? It's back to normal now, but the site had a few changes and the pink/white stripe background was one of them. Very odd.


----------



## BlueSwede

Hi Stefano

Do you think you can post a picture of the h52fw and the h600fw side-by-side? I'm interested in a size comparison between the two. I'm very happy with my h600fw but as you know it's hard to stop buying more lights ;-)

Brgds... BlueSwede


----------



## Stefano

BlueSwede said:


> Hi Stefano
> 
> Do you think you can post a picture of the h52fw and the h600fw side-by-side? I'm interested in a size comparison between the two. I'm very happy with my h600fw but as you know it's hard to stop buying more lights ;-)
> 
> Brgds... BlueSwede







Yes, I realize the photo.. 
Now I'm making a review Fenix​​, but at the end you will have your Zebra_photo comparative.


----------



## Stefano

BlueSwede said:


> Hi Stefano
> 
> Do you think you can post a picture of the h52fw and the h600fw side-by-side? I'm interested in a size comparison between the two. I'm very happy with my h600fw but as you know it's hard to stop buying more lights ;-)
> 
> Brgds... BlueSwede



Sorry, I not have time to take pictures that you asked me. (size H600Fw vs H52Fw)
I'm doing a review of Fenix PD32 and I'm very busy 
Probably tomorrow, but tonight I was out to make Beamshot, I also used the H52Fw and I made a video

H52Fw short video


----------



## johndoe1027

Stefano, I can't thank you enough for the time you took doing all of this work. When I found this thread I was fairly sure I wanted a H600Fw but your pics and information made me KNOW for sure that I'll be very happy with it. This is my first 18650 light and I just purchased the H600Fw mkII, 2 Soshine 3400mAh batteries and a Xtar VP1 charger.


----------



## Stefano

johndoe1027 said:


> Stefano, I can't thank you enough for the time you took doing all of this work. When I found this thread I was fairly sure I wanted a H600Fw but your pics and information made me KNOW for sure that I'll be very happy with it. This is my first 18650 light and I just purchased the H600Fw mkII, 2 Soshine 3400mAh batteries and a Xtar VP1 charger.



Thank you, if it's your first light 18650 will be surprised of the great performances. 
After seeing the lights 18650 lights with AA batteries will never be the same


----------



## Stefano

Zebralight H602w level H1 (1020 lumens) 
(animated GIF)










H602w short video


----------



## turtlepwr281

Hello all! (first post)

I picked up an H600fw mkII. The output and tint is wonderful, but the switch is very mushy compared to my H51. Anyone else's H600mkii have this issue?


----------



## kj2

Great photos/videos  Thanks!


----------



## Stefano

@kj2 
thanks

@turtlepwr281
My English is very bad. 
I do not think your light is defective
A few months ago the switches of the Zebralight have become soft - this is because the manufacturer of the switch seems to have changed something ..
Later, however, things have changed and the new switches are now hard as in the past

I have a H600w II and H602w with a soft click. 
The H600Fw bought it a few months later with a hard switch 
I prefer to switch hard because easier to use (less chance of making mistakes) 
However, it is only a matter of habit, the problem comes when you pass from one light to another 
I hope understandable

(Translate with Google Translator)


----------



## turtlepwr281

Thanks Stefano!


----------



## johndoe1027

I'm THRILLED with the H600Fw. I thought I'd _need_ the higher settings. I don't. 142lm is enough for most of the work I do with this light. 28lm for my medium setting and 0.06lm for low is working great for me!

Mine might be a tad on the green side but I'm glad I didn't get the cool white version. 

Thanks again Stefano!


----------



## Stefano

@johndoe1027 Thanks!

Tonight I want to take some pictures with the Zebra.
I made a comparison between my old H502 (year 2012 - LED XM-L) and the recent H602w
H502 programmed with H2= 160 lm
H602w programmed with H2= 150 lm
Photos helpful to appreciate tint difference.

(translate with google)


----------



## Taz80

Thank you Stefano for all you pictures and videos, it makes buying one of these lights so much easier. I just got a H600fw, it has a very nice tint and I love the beam pattern. I got a chance to use it at work while installing phones lines yesterday and on a walk last night. In both cases it worked out very well, the H1 is amazing. Very nice light.:twothumbs


----------



## Stefano

Yes, H600Fw has a nice beam.
My H600Fw has the most beautiful color of all Zebra, seem almost Warm, I do not know if I was lucky or if they are all so.
Unfortunately I have not used it much this version and I made a few photographs. 
When I find a little free time I want to do more photos of H600Fw
(translate with google)


----------



## SubLGT

Stefano, thanks for all these comparison beam shots! I wonder if you have ever tried an ArmyTek Wizard? I am curious how its beam compares to the H600Fw? ArmyTek says the Wizard has "TIR optics with a 70 deg hotspot and 120 deg spill, for wide light without a tunnel vision effect"


----------



## Stefano

SubLGT said:


> Stefano, thanks for all these comparison beam shots! I wonder if you have ever tried an ArmyTek Wizard? I am curious how its beam compares to the H600Fw? ArmyTek says the Wizard has "TIR optics with a 70 deg hotspot and 120 deg spill, for wide light without a tunnel vision effect"



Sorry I never made ​​a comparison. 
I do not have a wizard but I know that the Wizard has a beam similar to Zebra "F"


----------



## davidt1

Stefano,

Thanks for posting all those useful pictures. I am in the process of buying my first 18650 headlamp -- very possibly a H600w, or H600fw, or H602w. I have watched your compassion pictures many times, but still have not made up my mind on which model to get.

I am currently using a H52w with a diffuser film called DC-fix. It blurs out the hot spot a bit but I don't think it adds any brightness to the spill.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

Starik1 said:


> From what I've read, runners can't stand having a well-defined hotspot bouncing around in front of them, so they prefer the H600F over the H600.



I'm a marathoner and with a whole bunch of kids I have to get many runs in at night. The hotspot isn't the issue for me as much as the defined edge of the spill from the reflector. It makes it feel like I have tunnel vision, enough to cause a headache after a while. The flood model looks better. Mules don't have enough throw for me, even for running.


----------



## newbie66

As always, Stefano's outdoor beamshots are incredibly useful. Thanks man for taking the time to take such shots for us all.


----------



## dts71

Obviously, the H602 is for close up work - still I haven't seen a single good comparison for this.
I would like to see H600F and H602 compared when reading a book or looking down on an engine.
Things that are within reach for your hands.

I'm going to buy a H32Fw or a H302 and the comparison would help allot.


----------



## Stefano

H502w L2 year 2014 vs H502 cool withe year 2012 (XM-L)

















H52Fw vs H502w


----------



## davidt1

Does the H600w have a bigger hot spot than the H52w?


----------



## Stefano

Sorry at this time are not able to respond with accuracy. 
Maybe in the next few days I check - but this time my free time is very limited


----------



## mega_lumens

I have an H600Fw MKII and I've been loving it all summer. I made the decision based on this thread. Now, I'm trying to figure out if H600 will be of any significant benefit for a thrower or should I start looking into other brands of lights for a good thrower? If I'm buying a headlight for distance, I need it to really throw well for me to justify a second light to close that gap between a floody H600Fw which already has a good throw for a floody.


----------



## newbie66

None of the Zebralights throw far. You should get another brand instead.


----------



## Stefano

mega_lumens said:


> I have an H600Fw MKII and I've been loving it all summer. I made the decision based on this thread. Now, I'm trying to figure out if H600 will be of any significant benefit for a thrower or should I start looking into other brands of lights for a good thrower? If I'm buying a headlight for distance, I need it to really throw well for me to justify a second light to close that gap between a floody H600Fw which already has a good throw for a floody.



The H600w has a longer throw of the version Fw.
I can not specify exactly how much more, I guess about 15-20 meters. 
I own both lights but I've never done measurements.
I can only say that the H600 is effective up to about 70 meters (real) - The range of H600Fw is lower, perhaps about 50 meters

(Translate with google)


----------



## Stefano

I went out and took some pictures and a few tests. 
The difference in throw between the two headlamp is quite sensitive.

To better see the details of the animated photo - right click - view image - enlarge











Same scenario but photos taken in different position.










The H600w has a decent throw almost like a torch that is held in one hand.

Next image: Fenix PD35 (year 2013 850 lumens) vs Zebralight H600w L2 - Tree distance: 95 meters









Here in this photo the two Headlamp with tree 95 meters away the picture quality is not high (high humidity), but with the H600Fw you can not see the tree











This photo is of poor quality, sorry..










@mega_lumens 
If you are still happy with the Zebra H600Fw but but want more throw the H600w may be the right choice.








(Translate with Google Translator)


----------



## mega_lumens

Nice photos! Do you own any Spark lights? I'm curious to see how they compare in throw compared to H600 MK II?


----------



## Stefano

mega_lumens said:


> Nice photos! Do you own any Spark lights? I'm curious to see how they compare in throw compared to H600 MK II?



Thanks. 
No I do not have any headlamp Spark, I prefer Zebralight


----------



## FloridaGuy

For those that have experimented with putting tape over the H600 or H600w to eliminate the hot spot for reading or other purposes, have you tried using a double or triple or x layer of tape or other film to see if that flattens the beam pattern even more? The reduction in lumens would probably not matter for reading purposes and other up-close work. I would try it on my H600 myself but I gave it to my daughter to take away to school and I'm in need of a replacement.

It would be really nice if they would just come out with a removable flip-down diffuser so that a person could easily bounce between spot and flood modes.

Thanks to those who have contributed so generously to this thread.


----------



## solars

@Stefano, since you did a lot of comparisons:

I'm looking for a better headlamp for: ski touring (uphill and downhill again), mountain biking - I'm unsure if I should get the 600w or 600Fw (neutral white).
What do you recommend for this purpose? The 600w seems to be very flexible with the tape.

Another question: Did anyone try to use "better" diffusors than the tape? There are clips etc for other lights, maybe this works even better if
you modify it? It would also be a more robust solution


----------



## davidt1

solars said:


> @Stefano, since you did a lot of comparisons:
> 
> I'm looking for a better headlamp for: ski touring (uphill and downhill again), mountain biking - I'm unsure if I should get the 600w or 600Fw (neutral white).
> What do you recommend for this purpose? The 600w seems to be very flexible with the tape.
> 
> Another question: Did anyone try to use "better" diffusors than the tape? There are clips etc for other lights, maybe this works even better if
> you modify it? It would also be a more robust solution



Can't answer the first question because I don't have any H600 light.

DC-fix is a popular diffuser here. Clip for the light? Some people use the H502/H52 clip on their H600.


----------



## UnderPar

I like the floody light. . . But if I am to purchase one, I will get the H600 MKII L2 and install a film to make it floody. I can easily remove it if I don't need it. lovecpf


----------



## Stefano

solars said:


> @Stefano, since you did a lot of comparisons:
> 
> I'm looking for a better headlamp for: ski touring (uphill and downhill again), mountain biking - I'm unsure if I should get the 600w or 600Fw (neutral white).
> What do you recommend for this purpose? The 600w seems to be very flexible with the tape.




Hello Solar
I am familiar with the Zebralight but I've never skied so not sure which model is most suitable. 
H600Fw is better as visual (wider) 
H600w allows better visual as throw, if you go very fast on skis maybe this version is better. 
I think it's nice to have both models ;-) 
If you can buy one just go with H600w and you will not be disappointed. 
I think skiing or biking H600w is the ideal, especially if you go very fast

An alternative is to use two lights, I do most of my trips I was fine even using H602w + H600w or H600w + H502w 
A positioned in front and the other on his neck hanging from his headband 
This combination assures you a truly excellent visibility! 
The H502w is cheap and alongside the H600w is a great complement

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

German review with H602 beamshot
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/zebralight/37163-zebralight-h602-xm-l2-flood.html


----------



## newbie66

Won't the tape burn especially on the highest setting?


----------



## K31Scout

I had to stop in here and thank Stefano for all the comparisons. I just got the H600Fw and will be using it all winter outside where there is snow for another 5 months. I'll work on some beam shots while plowing snow on my ATV and cross country in the woods.


----------



## Stefano

newbie66 said:


> Won't the tape burn especially on the highest setting?



Sorry
I've never done tests in H1 for a long time.
Some users on the Italian forum told me that with the Magic tape there is no heat problem (but I do not guarantee this)
(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

K31Scout said:


> I had to stop in here and thank Stefano for all the comparisons. I just got the H600Fw and will be using it all winter outside where there is snow for another 5 months. I'll work on some beam shots while plowing snow on my ATV and cross country in the woods.



We look forward to your pictures in the snow  
Even your impressions of use but I'm sure you'll be satisfied, H600Fw is also excellent to work


----------



## newbie66

Stefano said:


> Sorry
> I've never done tests in H1 for a long time.
> Some users on the Italian forum told me that with the Magic tape there is no heat problem (but I do not guarantee this)
> (Translate with Google)



Oh okay thanks for the info!


----------



## mobi

FloridaGuy said:


> For those that have experimented with putting tape over the H600 or H600w to eliminate the hot spot for reading or other purposes, have you tried using a double or triple or x layer of tape or other film to see if that flattens the beam pattern even more? The reduction in lumens would probably not matter for reading purposes and other up-close work.



I've used parafilm and DC fix for diffusion on the H600w Mk II and the H52w. Parafilm has the quality of sticking and of having things stick to it without being sticky like tape. I've fine tuned the beam pattern of Zebralights that have hotspots by layering bits and pieces of parafilm on the lens. I've also experimented with using wisps from cotton balls to shape the beam -- the cotton sticks to the parafilm. Using these techniques, you can adjust the flatness to your taste.


----------



## C.M.S

Zebralight lists the H600F on back order  .


----------



## fnsooner

^^illumn.com has it.


----------



## C.M.S

fnsooner said:


> ^^illumn.com has it.




Have you dealt with them ? Looks like a U.S based vendor ??


----------



## fnsooner

C.M.S said:


> Have you dealt with them ? Looks like a U.S based vendor ??



Yes, I have bought from them a few times. They have a good rep around here as far as I know. You need to spend $100 though to get free shipping.


----------



## C.M.S

fnsooner said:


> Yes, I have bought from them a few times. They have a good rep around here as far as I know. You need to spend $100 though to get free shipping.




Looks like Inner Mountain Outfitters has em with free shipping (89$) :thumbsup: Looks like a legit kinda place to buy from ..


----------



## Willie

Why not just get it at Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IT3LXII/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## C.M.S

Willie said:


> Why not just get it at Amazon?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IT3LXII/?tag=cpf0b6-20




That is a great option too for sure . But I'm still debating on which one I want LOL


----------



## Willie

Well you put the sad face on H600F being on back order so I assumed you want that one.

I have the H602 in neutral. Great for indoor or close-up, not so great for outdoor.


----------



## C.M.S

Willie said:


> Well you put the sad face on H600F being on back order so I assumed you want that one.
> 
> I have the H602 in neutral. Great for indoor or close-up, not so great for outdoor.



Yeah, I'm leaning toward the H600Fw and not a 600w using diffuser tape . I have a SC600 II L2 so I don't want the same thing in headlight form . The 602 is still a possibility but not likely .


----------



## Utew

C.M.S said:


> Yeah, I'm leaning toward the H600Fw and not a 600w using diffuser tape . I have a SC600 II L2 so I don't want the same thing in headlight form . The 602 is still a possibility but not likely .



I have several ZL's and the H600Fw, is my most used light at home and camping. My SC62w is my main EDC light. The H600Fw is just a fantastic light for near to medium range flood lighting. Perfect for bringing in firewood from the woodpile, working on the car or around the yard at night. Great while walking the dogs too. It's not a long range thrower, but it still puts a lot of light out to a reasonably distance anyway. 

If you can find one currently, I can almost guarantee you'll love it. Looks like Illumn is backordered at present, but they are a great vendor to buy from. I've ordered several lights, batteries etc. from them and been totally happy. Fast shipping and usually the best price available, from a US based supplier. Cheers! =)


----------



## firemedic

I've had my h600w mkII for about a year now. I have basically quit search for the perfect for everything light because this is it!!! Never fails to impress everyone. Does everything best. When I turn my light on at late night medical call, everyone else just turns there's off. From moonlight mode for map book/ paper work going down the road to lighting up a entire room/scene it is amazing!!!! the end.:thumbsup:


----------



## Charles L.

H600 was the second headlamp I ever purchased. Since then I've bought, at last count, five more. Should have stopped at the H600. Just as I should have stopped EDC purchases with the SC62.


----------



## Stefano

Hi guys
Today I make other beamshot, I hope you like the different scenario.

H600w L2 - H600Fw L2 - H602w 

Distance: 32,50 meters - 106 ft (measured with a metric tape)


----------



## davidt1

The beam shots show the difference between those headlamps very well. Thanks for your outstanding work.


----------



## newbie66

They show the difference indeed. Thank you for the beamshots!


----------



## RAM2

Thanks for sharing the beam shots. They answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Stefano

Thanks guys!
Maybe in the future I find the time to do other Zebra_shots.


----------



## markr6

Stefano said:


>



Basically the best and most informative shot of all time. Well done!! ZL really needs something like this on their website.


----------



## Slumber

Amazing work Stefano!

I agree, Zebralight definitely needs shots like these to display the differences in beams. 

Although I don't own a Zebra headlamp yet ( I don't own any headlamps), I'm probably going to go for the 600FW. It looks like the best blend of flood and moderate distance light. The 600 leaves too much mystery to the side and the 602 too much mystery out in front ( like being in a well lit room and looking through a doorway to a really dark room). The FW gives you that extra width with a nice transition from the beautifully diffused center. Looks really good.


----------



## Charles L.

Agreed, Stefano's beam shots are amazing. I have and love the H600F (my favorite among many headlamps), just wish it were a w.


----------



## Stefano

markr6 said:


> Basically the best and most informative shot of all time. Well done!! ZL really needs something like this on their website.



My English is bad, you say that I send them my pictures?

It 'nice to take pictures in a place different from a parking lot.
That night I got lucky with the weather, they came decent pictures.
The colors of the terrain enhance the beauty of neutral tint, unfortunately in the woods because of high humidity I always had poor photo.
I think that photo in the woods can be good only in warm weather.


----------



## skorpyd

Yes thanks for the pics Stefano, I just ordered an H602w.


----------



## Derek Dean

I've been looking for the "perfect" headlamp for some time, and Stefano's wonderful comparison photos got me to thinking that it might be possible to mount 2 headlights together, like the H600 and the H602, and what would that look like? 

So, Stefano, I hope you don't mind, but I did a quick Photoshop combination, and voila:




I did reduce the brightness of the H602 foreground image a bit, probably equivalent to dropping it down a level, but to me, they really do seem to complement each other quite well.

I wonder, Stefano, if you've ever tried this in real life?


----------



## Stefano

Derek Dean said:


> I've been looking for the "perfect" headlamp for some time, and Stefano's wonderful comparison photos got me to thinking that it might be possible to mount 2 headlights together, like the H600 and the H602, and what would that look like?
> 
> So, Stefano, I hope you don't mind, but I did a quick Photoshop combination, and voila:
> 
> 
> I did reduce the brightness of the H602 foreground image a bit, probably equivalent to dropping it down a level, but to me, they really do seem to complement each other quite well.
> 
> I wonder, Stefano, if you've ever tried this in real life?



Yes
It 'a combination that I really like.
I did many hikes using both headlamp.
I got better results using H602w in head and H600w neck attached
But I only have this photo available:








An Italian user wrote to me that he made a support that allows you to keep two zebra headlamp attached on the elastic band.
I still have not seen this, when I can see it will insert this information here


----------



## 0dBm

I use the H600w MkII for video and still photograpy.


----------



## Ace12

Is the H600Fw more of a neutral rather than warm? I don't like warm. I'm trying do decide between the H600f and the H600fw


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Slumber

*Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*

My SC600W MKII L2 is truly neutral. Not warm at all.


----------



## Stefano

Ace12 said:


> Is the H600Fw more of a neutral rather than warm? I don't like warm. I'm trying do decide between the H600f and the H600fw



My H600Fw is slightly warm but can not be "warm" it will be a 4200-4300 K
Tint is a question of luck, sometimes it can happen a specimen slightly colder or warmer.
(Translate with Google)


----------



## suede

My first post to this forum!! ..but does not surprise me that there is a complete user group dedicated to flashlights.. so I'm glad I'm not alone in another affliction. .. so to stay on topic now..

I have owned a Petzl xp2 with the core for several years now and have been pretty happy with it, but have been wanting a ZL for better than a year now. This thread was perfect for me in deciding between spot/floody/flood and I want to thank the posters for the great comparison shots. VERY helpful and agree with other posters that I don't know why pics like this are not on Zebra's site. I sent an email to them asking about the differences and I got a response about 2 business days later.. then I decided to look elsewhere, which brought me here.

Ordered a H600F on Friday and they got it in the mail on Monday. Should arrive on Friday according to USPS.


----------



## Charles L.

Hey Suede,

:welcome:

I have Petzl and Zebralight headlamps as well. Petzl is really nice, and some argue they are likely to be more durable than a Zebralight. All I can say is my 7 Zebralights have worked flawlessly -- and unless and until it breaks, my ZL H600F blows my Petzls away in terms of output range, beam quality and UI. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## suede

Charles L. said:


> Hey Suede,:welcome:I have Petzl and Zebralight headlamps as well. Petzl is really nice, and some argue they are likely to be more durable than a Zebralight. All I can say is my 7 Zebralights have worked flawlessly -- and unless and until it breaks, my ZL H600F blows my Petzls away in terms of output range, beam quality and UI. Hope you enjoy yours!


Thanks Charles! Yes the Petzl has served me well for a long time. I am missing the better control over the light levels as well as that big illumination when I need it. I am generally not all that rough on my gear either... Just got a vp2 charger and a couple 18650 pan batteries so I'm excited to rock this baby!Just getting started around the forum, and am already amazed at the wealth of information there is here! Just another obsession to keep me from what I need to be doing at work.


----------



## Ace12

Stefano said:


> My H600Fw is slightly warm but can not be "warm" it will be a 4200-4300 K
> Tint is a question of luck, sometimes it can happen a specimen slightly colder or warmer.
> (Translate with Google)



I prefer neutral. Closer to 5000-5500k is optimal for me so I'm stuck trying to decide if I want to buy H600Fw and hope it is slightly cooler than advertised, or go with the H600F and hope it's slightly warmer than advertised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## suede

Ace12 said:


> I prefer neutral. Closer to 5000-5500k is optimal for me so I'm stuck trying to decide if I want to buy H600Fw and hope it is slightly cooler than advertised, or go with the H600F and hope it's slightly warmer than advertised.



ZL has the H600Fw at 4200k and the H600F at 6300k, so you are pretty much exactly in the middle between the two (5,250k)! I am not that experienced with different light temps other than on my motorcycle, where I generally go for higher temps for contrast on the road. In the woods I would probably prefer a bit warmer to have a little more color saturation. ymmv


----------



## Ace12

I'll be using it for working at night or in attics and crawl spaces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## suede

Just received a ZL H 600fw mk II after an agonizing week and a half of usps sitting on it for four days at the Kearny, nj sorting facility. Not my first bad experience with that facility - I would say that at least one in four packages languish for days there before getting on their way.. What a great upgrade to my petzl xp2, even with the core programmability. The light spread with the frosted lens is perfect for my application which is dog walks and backpacking. The light itself is much more natural and it really does seem very neutral in color which I like a lot. My petzl would have a strobe effect if you were in rain, snow or even moving your hand in front of it and now I can compare the off coloring it had compared to the ZL led. No strobing with the ZL. The controls were easy to learn and I was happy with the programming out of the box. On peak output, the light is very bright with a nice even spread. I don't know when I'll really have an application for this bright a setting but I like having it in the event I would want it i.e. a bear encounter..


----------



## Charlie Mike

*Silent Hill flashlight*

For many years, I have been searching for a wearable forward facing light like the ones worn by the protagonists of the Silent Hill series. The game was influential on my EDC theory since I was 19 and first played SH2. 

I found this light H600Fw-Mk-II-Floody-18650-XM-L2-Headlamp-Neutral-White.


----------



## eh4

EXACTLY.


markr6 said:


> Basically the best and most informative shot of all time. Well done!! ZL really needs something like this on their website.


----------



## marinemaster

I have been reading all 14 pages. Stefano you are awesome !!! You passion and dedication is extraordinary !!! Zebralight should hire you  These beam shots and videos are excellent. I only have regular Zebralight and Petzl Tikka but a H600FW may soon be in the stable.


----------



## indie

Probably the most informative thread I have found, thanks to all contributors, especially Stefano.

I'm still debating between the H600w (with tape diffuser) and the H600Fw. I will be using it as a headlamp a few times a year and for those times I'm sure the floody would be better for general camp use. For all those other times I see the potential in the H600w as more of an EDC. Just not sure if I'd get more general use out of the flood or not. The magic tape is certainly an option but I can see problems with this if camping in sandy environments, which I do. Note I've got an Olight M21X which can handle "throw" situations but it would be nice on lightweight camping trips to just take the one flashlight/headlamp.

Am I correct in that the reflector in the F is the same as the standard and it's just the lens which does the diffusing? If so would it be possible to get a F lens as a spare part to exchange when suitable? Or even a clear lens and then I can add diffuser material to it?

As a design idea, the standard H600/w looks like it could have an add on diffuser either as a hinged arrangement (so just flip it up out of the way when you want more throw) or as a clip on over the head. This would mean you only need to buy one headlamp to cover a lot of situations.


----------



## Stefano

Thanks Indie
It 'nice to have all three versions.. :devil:
If this is not possible I recommend the version H600Fw because it's the perfect compromise

I do not think it is easy to have an opaque lens as a spare part.
Anyway as you thought you apply it?
Apply glass lens externally I think is a problem,, open it and replace the lens is what possible but problematic, it's possible in the house and with tools, not in outdoor and every time he you feel like it (you risk losing even waterproof)

Whichever version you choose I think you'll be pleased.

You have also read what I've written here? (Maybe you can help you choose)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Need-help-picking-out-a-good-headlamp-please

I no longer have made photos of Zebra in action, this evening I had a long walk on the beach with H602w + SC600w II but unfortunately I had not the camera with me.

I think I understood that you are in Australia, I recommend you choose neutral tint, in a sandy/desert environment seems to be the best choice.

I hope to understand (Google Translate)


----------



## indie

Hi Stefano. Thanks for the response. I think my wife would not be happy if I bought all 3 versions.  

Thanks for the info on changing the lens. I thought it would be a fairly easy exercise in the field but seems not. I saw from your videos that the H600Fw beam is better than the H600w with magic tape but there didn't seem to be a lot in it. I would not go for the 602 for a couple of reasons. First I want a bit better throw. Second I do not like the hard edge perimeter of the beam and prefer the gradual fade out as given by a diffuse beam. 

You are right I am in Australia. This may also make my decision as I know there are H600w versions that will be here in a couple of weeks from now but there are no H600Fw's on their way. Zebralight in the USA say it will take 4 to 6 weeks to get one to me (must be sent by donkey!) and I want it in about 3 weeks time. So with that in mind the decision is probably made for me. I may then get Phaserburn's diffuser film to put on it as it seems well regarded. If I take a few spare circles with me on a hike/camp this should allow me to just pull the film off and then replace it. I might even look at making an easily removable diffuser using polycarbonate, shouldn't be too hard. 

And yes, natural tint it will be. The cool "seems" brighter but it's not a natural look to me.

Translation perfectly understood!


----------



## Stefano

indie said:


> This may also make my decision as I know there are H600w versions that will be here in a couple of weeks from now but there are no H600Fw's on their way. Zebralight in the USA say it will take 4 to 6 weeks to get one to me (must be sent by donkey!) and I want it in about 3 weeks time. So with that in mind the decision is probably made for me.



H600 is always a good choice, when I bought the first he's always been my EDC
I am sure you will be happy with your purchase, a little magic tape and can spread the beam.
This is my first H600 (Cool Withe) 750 lumens with the Magic Tape 3M (I made some tests with this old version a few days ago)

The tape is not always necessary, only on some occasions it is indispensable.
I admit that I rarely use the tape because I have the H602w and H502w I use when I need to see well at short distance









Have you tried to see the Zebralight official website (shipping from China) if H600Fw is available?
Maybe sight your geographic location the shipment could be fast.


----------



## indie

Stefano said:


> Have you tried to see the Zebralight official website (shipping from China) if H600Fw is available?
> Maybe sight your geographic location the shipment could be fast.


I looked at their site and it lists their location as Texas so I assumed the flashlight would be coming from there. I may be wrong. I will contact them again to ask. They state on the website that I can pay an extra $16 for expedited delivery quoting 5 to 6 days to Australia. The local reseller is getting back to me to confirm when their stock will arrive. I'd rather support the local reseller and I think it will be better for warranty purposes.


----------



## Stefano

Stefano said:


> I no longer have made photos of Zebra in action, this evening I had a long walk on the beach with H602w + SC600w II but unfortunately I had not the camera with me



This night I went to the beach with three Zebralight Headlamp.
This is a short video of H602w vs H600Fw.
Tomorrow I do upload another video (H602w - H600Fw - H600w)

Sorry, being alone I could just make a short video like this, if there was a cameraman I could make longer videos in varied itinerary.
I made the video alone and with help of a tripod.

H602w vs H600Fw


----------



## kj2

Very helpful video, Stefano. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## newbie66

Thanks Stefano. Very helpful video indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## Stefano

Thanks to all.
Other Zebralight Headlamp video

Zebralight H602w vs H600Fw - vs H600w


----------



## markr6

^ Perfect! Something like that on the ZL site would REALLY help out new customers or those not wanting to spend a lot of time researching online.


----------



## Stefano

markr6 said:


> ^ Perfect! Something like that on the ZL site would REALLY help out new customers or those not wanting to spend a lot of time researching online.



Thanks Markr6
That's true.
Zebralight receive frequent requests for clarification on the beam of the various models.
Maybe they should put photos like this on their site,
But I see, however, that none of the manufacturers on their site offers beamshot.
EagleTac only shows a small picture of the beam.


----------



## tech25

Stefano, thank you for all of the pictures and videos!


----------



## flash415

I'm looking to buy the H600 and read about the upcoming MKIII from CPF posts. I emailed Zebralights yesterday and received this update below. I tried to pin down a release date, but they don't have one yet. At least it should happen before November.


User/DateMessage*Customer*
8/17/2015 10:24:21 PMHello, are you able to predict the release date of the H600 MK3? Would it happen before November? Can you share the specs for the new light?
thanks



*Staff (Administrator)*
8/17/2015 11:03:38 PMH600Fd Mk3 and H600Fc Mk3 will be released before November. No specific dates set for all other variants yet. Specs for the H600Fd and Fc are not available as of now.


----------



## insanefred

flash415 said:


> I'm looking to buy the H600 and read about the upcoming MKIII from CPF posts. I emailed Zebralights yesterday and received this update below. I tried to pin down a release date, but they don't have one yet. At least it should happen before November.
> 
> 
> User/DateMessage*Customer*
> 8/17/2015 10:24:21 PMHello, are you able to predict the release date of the H600 MK3? Would it happen before November? Can you share the specs for the new light?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> *Staff (Administrator)*
> 8/17/2015 11:03:38 PMH600Fd Mk3 and H600Fc Mk3 will be released before November. No specific dates set for all other variants yet. Specs for the H600Fd and Fc are not available as of now.



I e-mailed them too about the release date. Here is the answer I got:_* "From what I know, the first 18650 Mk3 product (H600Fc/d) will be announced later this month." 

*_I assume it will be announced when the SC5F c/d get shipped and orders are fulfilled. Considering the lack of interest here, that shouldn't be too long.


----------



## mega_lumens

I have an H600Fw MK II. If H600 MKIII will be a serious throw light like a Thrunite or Fenix headlamps are, I will get it for sure.


----------



## Stefano

I did not understand, there will be or not a "standard" MKIII? (no Hi CRI)


----------



## Stefano

newbie66 said:


> Thanks Stefano. Very helpful video indeed. :thumbup:




Thanks Newbie66
Last night I had a hike and I made the video but the quality is lousy, I was alone and did not give a good idea of the beam.
Here you can see the H602w, the feet are well lighted

Details of the excursion here: (post #295)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-Us-What-Do-You-Use-Your-HeadLamp-For/page10


----------



## markr6

Stefano said:


> I did not understand, there will be or not a "standard" MKIII? (no Hi CRI)



No standard H600 III (XM-L2) that I know of. I wonder if this new trend of high CRI lights will stick around? I would be surprised if that is the majority of all they make going forward. Unless of course the output is so close it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Stefano

Last night I had a nice hike with my Zebralight H602w/H600w
I have a lot of photos of H602w in action.
It will take time to show, for the moment I'll show these two pictures (animated GIFs)

Below: H602w - 1020 lumens
This time I used a lot the level Turbo and the level of 620 lumens, again H602w queen of the night 
The PID has done a good job














H602w (slow animation)
Brightness level: 330 or 1020 lumens








Other H602w animated GIF (slow animation)


----------



## UnderPar

Excellent shots Stefano. Hope to see more of the pics that you've taken.. lovecpf


----------



## Stefano

UnderPar said:


> Excellent shots Stefano. Hope to see more of the pics that you've taken.. lovecpf




Thanks UnderPar
Please view post #297
I added another H602w picture there.
It will take time to show them all, they are many and I have little time available.
I will update through time that post with more photos


----------



## Stefano

Many other Zebralight H602w pics added to post #297.
The brightness level is always 300 or 1020 lumens.
More photos will be published soon.


----------



## kj2

Thanks Stefano  Those pics are great!


----------



## WigglyTheGreat

Thank you Stefano. Thanks to your pictures and videos I recently bought a 602w and 600w and very happy with them. I use them every day and due them hiking and trail running and they work awesome together. Your pics and videos must sell a lot of Zebralights so I hope they take care of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stefano

Thanks Kj2 and WigglyTheGreat



WigglyTheGreat said:


> Your pics and videos must sell a lot of Zebralights so I hope they take care of you. :thumbsup:




I do not know if they see these pictures, maybe I should write but my English (Google Translate) discourages me always to do this.
Sure it would be great a gift, maybe a new model of Headlamp 18650 :naughty:


----------



## Stefano

Added two animated GIF to post #297 (previous page)
Other in the next few days.


----------



## indie

I ended up getting the H600MKII and I love it. I also purchased the diffuser film for the lens and have cut out several lens sized pieces. I put one on to begin with but took it off to compare and can happily live without it, even for reading. I thought the number of output options would be too many but it's great to be able to change light levels depending on what you are using it for. I found the two lowest levels fine for reading at night. Max output is impressive. If you could only take one light with you on a trip then this would be a good one to choose. 

Thanks for the info from all, particularly Stefano.


----------



## cheaperrooter

Does anyone know if there is a factory reset option? I have to admit, I love the flashlight, but this sequence of buttons is not intuitive, nor can it be memorized and it is driving me crazy!!!

But in the process I think i programed some sub levels and I just want to reset to factory and don't see that option in the manual


----------



## kj2

cheaperrooter said:


> Does anyone know if there is a factory reset option? I have to admit, I love the flashlight, but this sequence of buttons is not intuitive, nor can it be memorized and it is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> But in the process I think i programed some sub levels and I just want to reset to factory and don't see that option in the manual


No factory reset AFAIK. Just reprogram the sub-modes to your liking.


----------



## a2K

Hello everyone. I am a pretty new user. Long time lurker, and for that matter username, but this is a probably my first post.

Firstly,

Stefano - Thank you for all of your hard work. The amount of data you have gathered, and presented here is AMAZING. A deep thank you!

Secondly,

Stefano - If you are still around this thread, I was wondering if you could make one of your animated beam-shot displays of the magic tape H600W Vs H600FW. 

I know you have said that the FW does perform better then the Magic tape standard torch, but after reading the whole thread I did not see a direct comparison of the Tape Diffuser Vs the FW. I would find this very helpful, as I have purchased an non-floody H600W, with the idea of using tape, but your comment that the performance is not up to the FW has inspired a bit of buyers remorse. 

I am wondering if I should exchange the W for an FW. I do like the flexibility of having a removable diffuser, but the throw performance of the FW seems satisfactory, and if the flood performance is significantly better, I fear I have made the wrong choice.

Thank you again for all of your time and hard work!

Max


----------



## cheaperrooter

kj2 said:


> No factory reset AFAIK. Just reprogram the sub-modes to your liking.



Thanks, but I don't think the ramp has a sub level. When I ramp, it does a super low, low and ends on medium. The same medium I get when going from high to med and med to high by double clicking. 

Update: Ok, just figured it out, the flashlight has memory, so if you turned it off in the medium mode, that's where it turns back on to. So if you turned it off in medium and do the ramp it will ramp to extra low, low and then medium and not high. I've never seen that mentioned anywhere in any literature or on this forum so that may be good for everyone to know  

So that also means you pick up an "extra" low beam by turning it off on medium.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat

Cheaperrooter, that doesnt sound correct. First of all double clicking from high gets you to high 2 and not medium. high 2 can be programmed between 3 different levels.  If you are using the light on high 2 it will remember that and come back on a high 2 next time, it doesnt come on at medium unless you double click from off or ramp it to medium. You incorrectly saying that high 2 is medium will just add to your confusion. When ramping it goes low, medium, high. High is not necessarily maximum output. You can set the high to what you want which for the 600w is 1020, 620, 330, or 150. Any of those levels are still considered high. Also there is no level called extra low, there are just different levels of low.


----------



## mountain_man

This thread has been instrumental in helping me decide that I want to get the H600F for my night walks; it seems to be the rights compromise and give great battery life on the medium settings. Thank you to everyone who contributes.

On the Zebralight website, it states that the 18650 must be no longer than 69mm to fit. How strict is this as I currently have two nitecore NL189's which measure 70mm and I intend to buy some Panasonic NCR18650B's which measure 69.5mm. Will I be able to use either of these in this light?


----------



## a2K

Panny (unprotected) NCR18650B's (the green ones) work great in my H600W Mkii Mountain Man! I'm not sure what thier true length is... that 69.5 seems kinda long for an unprotected cell though???

Max


----------



## le89le

Hi, i'm interested at the h600w mkii but i did not understand the time of life of the lamp at 1020lm. Who can explain me? 

The h3o nitecore or the xtar h3 warboy are better? 


Thank you


----------



## WigglyTheGreat

le89le said:


> Hi, i'm interested at the h600w mkii but i did not understand the time of life of the lamp at 1020lm. Who can explain me?
> 
> The h3o nitecore or the xtar h3 warboy are better?
> 
> 
> Thank you



If you are asking about the runtime on high then I guess that would depend on a few factors such as the operating temperature of the lamp and battery capacity mah. At it's highest level the Zebralight will lower it's output as the temperature rises which in turn leads to longer runtime. Then as temperature decreases in can increase it's output. The higher it outputs the shorter the battery life. When using the light in sub freezing temp it would maintain a greater output, but have less runtime. When using the lamp in hot environments you get less output and longer runtimes. 

I'm fairly certain the other headlamps you mention both have a similar function to lower output when too hot. In fact both the HC30 and Xtar H3 label the ~1,000 lumen level as *Turbo* which is something to be used sparingly for short times. The HC30 says it uses (ATR) Advanced Temperature Regulation dynamically adjusting output based on it's internal temp. The Xtar says it has an Intelligent Temperature control which sounds similar. 

The Xtar and Nitecore headlamps are priced cheaper than the Zebralight, but if the price difference didn't matter to you I would get the Zebralight without question over the others. Zebralight has a good track record and allows some customization in the levels you want to use. Plus they offer more in beam style and offer neutral white and hi cri options are available in their headlamps. Zebralight all the way for me.


----------



## le89le

WigglyTheGreat said:


> If you are asking about the runtime on high then I guess that would depend on a few factors such as the operating temperature of the lamp and battery capacity mah. At it's highest level the Zebralight will lower it's output as the temperature rises which in turn leads to longer runtime. Then as temperature decreases in can increase it's output. The higher it outputs the shorter the battery life. When using the light in sub freezing temp it would maintain a greater output, but have less runtime. When using the lamp in hot environments you get less output and longer runtimes.
> 
> I'm fairly certain the other headlamps you mention both have a similar function to lower output when too hot. In fact both the HC30 and Xtar H3 label the ~1,000 lumen level as *Turbo* which is something to be used sparingly for short times. The HC30 says it uses (ATR) Advanced Temperature Regulation dynamically adjusting output based on it's internal temp. The Xtar says it has an Intelligent Temperature control which sounds similar.
> 
> The Xtar and Nitecore headlamps are priced cheaper than the Zebralight, but if the price difference didn't matter to you I would get the Zebralight without question over the others. Zebralight has a good track record and allows some customization in the levels you want to use. Plus they offer more in beam style and offer neutral white and hi cri options are available in their headlamps. Zebralight all the way for me.



Oh thank you so much.

So when the temperature is to hot the lamp switch from 1020 to 620lm, and then if the temperature decrease it will return at 1020lm. Right? 

I have read here in the forum (was written by an user) that the hc30 is able to use the turbo for all the time (1hr). Is not true?


Another question: the h600w is programmable but i don't understand if is possible use the 330lm mode and switch quickly at the turbo mode or, if i set the H1 mode like the 330lm, i'm not able then to use the turbo mode.

Ps. Sorry for my english but i'm from italy,


----------



## hazza

h1 mode is fixed, you cannot program it. You can program h2 to be 330 lumens, or 620, or 150. You can then change quickly between your h2 setting and 'turbo' (h1) with a double-click.


----------



## le89le

Thankx.

And between cool and neutral white, pros and contr?

The cool white is more bright then the neutral?


----------



## kj2

Cool is brighter, but neutral gives better color rendering.


----------



## Telkwa

mountain_man said:


> On the Zebralight website, it states that the 18650 must be no longer than 69mm to fit. How strict is this as I currently have two nitecore NL189's which measure 70mm...



I ordered some of these from Mtn. Electronics. At 69.5 mm they might be too long for our brand new H600w. I'll measure actual lengths, try them in the H600, and post. The batteries haven't arrived, so give me a few days.


----------



## Telkwa

The EVVA Panasonics from Mtn. Electronics showed up. They're 69mm long. 

I measured two unprotected cells. Both 65.3mm. The unprotected cells drop into the H600w II tube with lots of room to spare. 

The EVVA sets flush with the tube. There's a spring in the head of the H600w II. By pressing against that spring I could squish the prot. cell almost as far into the tube as the unprot cell. So I took a chance and screwed it together. You can tell the difference when screwing the cap down. There's more force involved with the longer cell.

The H600w II works with 69mm. But I'm nervous about the extra force against the circuit board in the head of the lamp. When unscrewing the cap I could hear/feel the rear spring catching, then skipping, catching and skipping, etc. off the battery.

So this newb is going to play it safe and stick with unprotected cells for now. That's kind of an oxymoron, isn't it? 

ZL sells short prot. cells but they're kinda expensive. What are the shortest prot. cells that are reasonably priced & have a good reputation on the forum?


----------



## kj2

Telkwa said:


> What are the shortest prot. cells that are reasonably priced & have a good reputation on the forum?


Eagletac 3100/3400mAh, that I know.


----------



## Telkwa

I went back to the Zebralight page. Man, those ZL634's are short. ZL claims 67mm. I'm curious how they did that. 

It looks like the EagleTac 3400's go for about $16 to $18. They're 68.5mm, longer than the ZL634 but within spec for the H600. I found a CPF review from late 2012.


----------



## sidecross

The current price for a protected 3400mAh EagleTac is $17.90; it is this high in cost mainly because of its height. For a Zebralight with just a single 18650 battery and all the safe guards built in for safety by Zebralight to use a a 'protected' battery shows a lack of basic understanding of lithium battery technology.

A quality flat top by either Sanyo or LG both rated at 3500mAh at Mountain Electronics for under $8.75 is a more prudent use of money and understanding.:thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_man

I have just taken delivery of the Zebralight H600F, and I couldn't be happier! This thread has really helped me choose which one I wanted. 

I do a lot of walking and this will be great for night navigation and campsite use. I also wanted it for night running. 

As batteries are often discussed, I wanted to confirm that my Nitecore NL189, 18650, 3400mah cells fit perfectly. I've read before that they are 70mm in length, but mine measure just under 69mm. Both where bought from a reputable UK dealer. 

However as I wasn't sure they would fit before buying the H600F, I additionally bought several Panasonic NCR18650, 3400mah unprotected cells. Zebralight specifically recommended me these via email just last week. I will principally only use the Panasonics as this lamp doesn't need protected cells, but it's nice to know all my cells do work should I need them in an emergency.


----------



## Willie

I just measured a Panasonic NCR8650B and unless my math is off it's just under 66mm.


----------



## le89le

The eagle tac 3500mah fit into h600?


----------



## Telkwa

Willie said:


> I just measured a Panasonic NCR8650B and unless my math is off it's just under 66mm.



Yeah, as I mentioned above (post #320) I measured two different unprot. cells (one Samsung and one Panasonic) and got 65.3mm for both of them.


----------



## sidecross

We should be demanding batteries size such as a, LG 18650MJ1 Protected 3500mAh, be labeled a 18.8(69.2) as it is 18.8mm in circumference and 69.2mm in length.

It is my understanding to that the 'zero' in '18650' battery stand for 'round'.


----------



## Telkwa

sidecross said:


> For a Zebralight with just a single 18650 battery and all the safe guards built in for safety by Zebralight to use a a 'protected' battery shows a lack of basic understanding of lithium battery technology.



Wow, thanks, that was really helpful.


----------



## Stefano

mountain_man said:


> However as I wasn't sure they would fit before buying the H600F, I additionally bought several Panasonic NCR18650, 3400mah unprotected cells. Zebralight specifically recommended me these via email just last week. I will principally only use the Panasonics as this lamp doesn't need protected cells, but it's nice to know all my cells do work should I need them in an emergency.



I love these batteries (high capacity and low cost)

With Panasonic NCR18650B, the Zebra is also more brighter (visible even without lux meter)

(It seems this depends on the lower internal resistance of the battery)
I never did a test with luxmeter with my Zebra H600w, I performed a test yesterday with my old Fenix PD35 - PD35 with the NCR18650B has about 1000/1500 lux more, probably the same value you get with Zebralight.
Ensure only buy genuine NCR18650B batteries and use a reliable charger.

(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano

a2K said:


> Stefano - Thank you for all of your hard work. The amount of data you have gathered, and presented here is AMAZING. A deep thank you!
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> Stefano - If you are still around this thread, I was wondering if you could make one of your animated beam-shot displays of the magic tape H600W Vs H600FW.
> 
> I know you have said that the FW does perform better then the Magic tape standard torch, but after reading the whole thread I did not see a direct comparison of the Tape Diffuser Vs the FW. I would find this very helpful, as I have purchased an non-floody H600W, with the idea of using tape, but your comment that the performance is not up to the FW has inspired a bit of buyers remorse.



Sorry because of lack of free time I can not do now this test.


----------



## a2K

Stefano said:


> Sorry because of lack of free time I can not do now this test.



Stefano,

That's no problem. You've already done a ton on this thread. I have decided after using the light for a week or two, that while a bit more even flood would be nice, for my purposes, the throw is already marginal, and likely would not be worth sacrificing.

Thanks for getting back to me!

Max


----------



## le89le

i have a question, this mornig i try to buy a h600 mkII from an UE online shop (i'm from italy) but the lamp was out of stock. So i wrote to the site to ask when it would be back in stock, they answered me that at 2/3 week will be able the mkIII.

you know something about this h600 mkIII?

Thanks


----------



## pse

What are your experiences with the durability of frosted (F) glass models? Some members mentioned that they break much easier then non-frosted models. I would like to go for the H600Fw MK II., but this "fragility" makes me unsure (and speaks rather for H600w MK II.).


----------



## uofaengr

I appreciate all the effort put into this thread. It really helped me choose the frosted version over the H602 if I decide to buy one. 

I'm interested in the H600Fd or maybe the c version as I don't mind a warm tint. The d has the benefit of being a tad brighter. I don't see that many beamshots though of the c tint. Does anyone have any shots of the H600Fc maybe in comparison to the H600Fd?


----------



## scs

uofaengr said:


> I appreciate all the effort put into this thread. It really helped me choose the frosted version over the H602 if I decide to buy one.
> 
> I'm interested in the H600Fd or maybe the c version as I don't mind a warm tint. The d has the benefit of being a tad brighter. I don't see that many beamshots though of the c tint. Does anyone have any shots of the H600Fc maybe in comparison to the H600Fd?



I'm undecided between the H600Fd and the H603 coming down the pipeline.

I have the H52Fw. As diffused as its beam is, for distances less than 15 feet or so, I still find it too narrow, yielding too abrupt a change in brightness between the center of my vision and my peripheral vision.

I'm leaning towards the H603 for that reason, but the flood models are so much more limited in their application compared to their floody counterparts. I had a H600Fw for a while and that thing could really light up my entire backyard from more than 30 feet away. It's very useful as an EDC light.

With regard to the H603, I'm also thinking since the flood models are meant for really close up work anyways, do I have use for all the extra brightness. Why not settle for a H502 instead?

Choices and decisions. First-world problems.


----------



## Tachead

scs said:


> I'm undecided between the H600Fd and the H603 coming down the pipeline.
> 
> I have the H52Fw. As diffused as its beam is, for distances less than 15 feet or so, I still find it too narrow, yielding too abrupt a change in brightness between the center of my vision and my peripheral vision.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the H603 for that reason, but the flood models are so much more limited in their application compared to their floody counterparts. I had a H600Fw for a while and that thing could really light up my entire backyard from more than 30 feet away. It's very useful as an EDC light.
> 
> With regard to the H603, I'm also thinking since the flood models are meant for really close up work anyways, do I have use for all the extra brightness. Why not settle for a H502 instead?
> 
> Choices and decisions. First-world problems.



I was faced with the same decision. I went with the H600Fd MKIII. It should be here tomorrow or Monday. I will let you know what I think. 

As for added brightness, I agree that not a lot is needed for up close work like the flood models were designed for but, I also live by the expression "its better to have and not need, then need and not have".

Lol, totally. First world problems


----------



## scs

One thing I am sure of: if I do decide to go with any of the flood models, it would have to be high CRI and 5000K. CRI is not as important for looking at things from afar, but up close, be kind to your eyes, even indulge them a bit. I'd pick the 5000K over the 4000K because studies and my experience show cooler tints, within reason, are more invigorating, less likely to induce sleepiness.

Warmer tints with high CRI is a different treat though. It gives one a warm and secure feeling. Perfect for general illumination. But when you need light up close and you need to focus on the task at hand, less warm is better.


----------



## uofaengr

scs said:


> I'm undecided between the H600Fd and the H603 coming down the pipeline.
> 
> I have the H52Fw. As diffused as its beam is, for distances less than 15 feet or so, I still find it too narrow, yielding too abrupt a change in brightness between the center of my vision and my peripheral vision.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the H603 for that reason, but the flood models are so much more limited in their application compared to their floody counterparts. I had a H600Fw for a while and that thing could really light up my entire backyard from more than 30 feet away. It's very useful as an EDC light.
> 
> With regard to the H603, I'm also thinking since the flood models are meant for really close up work anyways, do I have use for all the extra brightness. Why not settle for a H502 instead?
> 
> Choices and decisions. First-world problems.



First world, indeed lol. 

I don't know much about the 603, but I considered the 602 since I want a solution when I'm doing up close projects like wiring and car work. About lost my mind the other day doing a brake job and holding my SC62w in my mouth the whole time. I know the 602 would be great for this work, but I want something with a little more range outside and I think the frosted lens gives the best of both worlds. I have a triple Nichia custom build with a frosted optic, and it creates one of the most pleasant beams I've ever seen, especially for up close work. It can reach out too because of the sheer output.


----------



## flybird

Has anyone try "Glow in the dark " rubber ? Does is really Glow ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## psychbeat

*Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



flybird said:


> Has anyone try "Glow in the dark " rubber ? Does is really Glow ? Thanks in advance.



None of my zebra glow holders are very bright but they do glow a bit. 


As far a durability...

My h600w MKII has been beaten very hard in mud rain snow and sand as well as swimming rivers etc. 

I also regularly run it until stepdown in its highest setting. 

No problems so far fwiw.


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



psychbeat said:


> None of my zebra glow holders are very bright but they do glow a bit.
> 
> 
> As far a durability...
> 
> My h600w MKII has been beaten very hard in mud rain snow and sand as well as swimming rivers etc.
> 
> I also regularly run it until stepdown in its highest setting.
> 
> No problems so far fwiw.



What about the black silicone holder? Do you take your lamp out much? How has the durability been on the holder? Any stretching?


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



Tachead said:


> What about the black silicone holder? Do you take your lamp out much? How has the durability been on the holder? Any stretching?



I rarely use it anymore as the ghetto shock-cord strap I made is lighter and more pocket friendly 

My other zebras holders have been fine tho 
I have a VINTAGE H60W & H501W with original holders. 

The silicone holders do bounce a bit but u can retread the strap to make it stiffer. 
It was in the old zebralight mod thread years ago. 

Here's the only pic I've got right now.


----------



## pse

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



psychbeat said:


> As far a durability...
> 
> My h600w MKII has been beaten very hard in mud rain snow and sand as well as swimming rivers etc.
> 
> No problems so far fwiw.



I'm new to 18650 and doing research on how to properly use and take care of them. Isn't one of the dangers dropping them on the hard surface? Does the ZL survive drop on hard floor from 1-2metets with battery inside without problems or one should be worried that battery could be damaged?


----------



## psychbeat

*Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



pse said:


> I'm new to 18650 and doing research on how to properly use and take care of them. Isn't one of the dangers dropping them on the hard surface? Does the ZL survive drop on hard floor from 1-2metets with battery inside without problems or one should be worried that battery could be damaged?



I've dropped cells on concrete plenty of times when in a rush or being clumsy. 
The only problems I've had were with protected cells shorting out on the strip going down the side. 
I've since switched to raw cells. 

I've dropped my zebralights a bunch & even crashed with them on my downhill mtn bike. 

NEVER had a p60 host or zebralight fail from being dropped or crashed (knock on wood) YMMV


----------



## Tachead

*Re: Zebralight H600 MK II (Spot and Fill) vs H600F (Floody) vs H602 (no reflector...*



psychbeat said:


> I rarely use it anymore as the ghetto shock-cord strap I made is lighter and more pocket friendly
> 
> My other zebras holders have been fine tho
> I have a VINTAGE H60W & H501W with original holders.
> 
> The silicone holders do bounce a bit but u can retread the strap to make it stiffer.
> It was in the old zebralight mod thread years ago.
> 
> Here's the only pic I've got right now.



Ok thanks:thumbsup: I bought a second black silicone holder as backup just in case. I couldnt use the shock cord getup because I wear my headlamp for hours on end and need the extra comfort of the regular headband with top strap.


----------



## uofaengr

Purchased a H600Fd last night after fiddling around with a Fenix headband as an alternative. I didn't care to wait and see what's coming out this year because I'm afraid ZL will shift to the same shorter body they're using with the new SC63, therefore limiting battery options. I like the idea of being able to use any of the options I keep on hand daily. 870 lumens is plenty bright for me. I'm excited to finally have a real headlamp.


----------



## Tachead

uofaengr said:


> Purchased a H600Fd last night after fiddling around with a Fenix headband as an alternative. I didn't care to wait and see what's coming out this year because I'm afraid ZL will shift to the same shorter body they're using with the new SC63, therefore limiting battery options. I like the idea of being able to use any of the options I keep on hand daily. 870 lumens is plenty bright for me. I'm excited to finally have a real headlamp.



I doubt you will regret your decision. It is a great head lamp, Im super impressed with mine. I also dont like ZL's decision to go to the sorter body and greatly limiting battery options.


----------



## flybird

I recently purchase H600FW and happy with its beam shot. However, I have question with the strobe mode. Of course, 3 clicks from OFF will go to Strobe.
But I could not set a Strobe as a sub-level on HIGH mode. When I double click 6 times to enter a sub-level setting,then
double click it to cycle through the sub-level, it goes cycle only Low-Med-High ( no strobe )
Can anyone give me any advise ? I saw on Youtube review on H600 and H600W can set
Strobe as a sub-level on Hight mode, so I am wondering if H600FW can do that or not. Thank you.


----------



## scs

flybird said:


> I recently purchase H600FW and happy with its beam shot. However, I have question with the strobe mode. Of course, 3 clicks from OFF will go to Strobe.
> But I could not set a Strobe as a sub-level on HIGH mode. When I double click 6 times to enter a sub-level setting,then
> double click it to cycle through the sub-level, it goes cycle only Low-Med-High ( no strobe )
> Can anyone give me any advise ? I saw on Youtube review on H600 and H600W can set
> Strobe as a sub-level on Hight mode, so I am wondering if H600FW can do that or not. Thank you.



Was not aware that the strobe can be programmed into the HIGH sub-level for any ZL.
Link to said Youtube video might help.


----------



## geokite

Most of the current ZL lights no longer have the strobe feature under the H2 level, it is now a triple click. I believe this was a change in the firmware in the past 2 years, going to the L2 and MkII versions. My wife's H502 has the strobe under the H2 level. Both of my H502w L2 and H502d L2 do not have a strobe under the H2 level.

The only current ZL that I know has strobe under the H2 level is the H502r and the H502pr. A bit more convenient for bikers who use these lights.

Steve


----------



## flybird

geokite said:


> Most of the current ZL lights no longer have the strobe feature under the H2 level, it is now a triple click. I believe this was a change in the firmware in the past 2 years, going to the L2 and MkII versions. My wife's H502 has the strobe under the H2 level. Both of my H502w L2 and H502d L2 do not have a strobe under the H2 level.
> 
> The only current ZL that I know has strobe under the H2 level is the H502r and the H502pr. A bit more convenient for bikers who use these lights.
> 
> Steve




Well noted. You tube link herewith was about 3 years ago. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0OQEkn8GxQ

Thank you Steve.


----------



## LightObsession

Stefano said:


> Other (large image)
> http://www.fonarik.org.ua/products_thumb/Zebra_compare_H602w-H600Fw-H600w.jpg



Thanks, those beam profile comparisons are exactly what I was looking for today.


----------



## newbie66

I just lost my Zebralight H600w MKII that I carried as edc. It fell out of my pocket in the cab on my way home from work. I usually check the cab before I leave but was distracted, tired and I forgot. By the time I realized the cab is already half a mile away.:sigh:

A real shame. I quite liked that little light. Now I lost both the light and the Eagletac 3400mAh cell in it.


----------



## Tachead

newbie66 said:


> I just lost my Zebralight H600w MKII that I carried as edc. It fell out of my pocket in the cab on my way home from work. I usually check the cab before I leave but was distracted, tired and I forgot. By the time I realized the cab is already half a mile away.:sigh:
> 
> A real shame. I quite liked that little light. Now I lost both the light and the Eagletac 3400mAh cell in it.



Call the cab company. I would have called them as soon as I noticed.


----------



## newbie66

It was a street cab. Don't even have the nombor plate or the taxi company. I was tired and wanted to get home. I doubt that even if I called they would entertain. Oh well.


----------



## vtran96

Reviving this thread and thanks for all of the beam shots. I'm seriously considering the 602w for use mainly indoors or working in the garage underneath the hood. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could post a closeup pic of beam shots of the 602w or 600f with the hood of their car up looking at the engine or siting in front of the car's wheel as if you were changing the tire? This would give me a great idea of the hotspots, if any, and how it would be from the users POV. This isn't something I've seen before. Thanks.


----------



## eh4

Every one of these Zebralight beam comparison questions should immediately get directed to Stephano's posts... there should be a permanent compilation page in fact. 
For that matter I don't know why his comparisons aren't directly linked on Zebra Light's home page, maybe they'd lose too many orders from people who immediately got exactly what they wanted instead of ordering several near miss lights first? ;-)
Myself, he's saved me a lot of money, time, and buyer's remorse, and helped make me a solid ZL advocate. -no gripes and no confusion about what I was paying through the nose for, great lights, a bargain for the value. .. so long as you know just what you're getting.


----------



## PB Wilson

I'm seriously considering buying an H600w Mk II as a powerful EDC light as well as for headlamp use. It's a tossup between it or an SC600w Mk II flashlight. The head size seems to be the main difference (other than the right angle of the headlamp). Would the slightly smaller head diameter of the H600w at 24.2mm be a big difference in throw compared to the 30mm diameter of the SC600w?

As much as I'd like to buy both, it's not in the budget right now.

Any specifics in comparison would be greatly appreciated. Also, I've seen the wonderful beam shots in this thread, but can't recall the measured distance of the throw in H1 mode.


----------



## tech25

I don't know about the difference in throw- however, one thing to keep in mind is the sc600, should deal with the heat better on higher modes. 

IMHO the H600 is more versatile, being that it can be used as a headlamp as well as an EDC light.


----------



## PB Wilson

I spoke with James at Zebralight today and after a thorough investigation of my uses and tasks I might need a light for, I was recommended an H600Fd like Tachead mentioned above. 

I'm impressed with the amount of time and explanations James gave and now all I've got to do is scrape together the cash and order it. 

Bring on the camping season!


----------



## eh4

If you're only going to buy one, then the H600w Mk II is a great overall balance of features, good red-brown color rendition without near as much efficiency hit that high CRI takes. Works fine as a floody flashlight with decent throw, works fine as a spotty headlamp with decent flood. 
Great range from multiple sublumen firefly's for months, great utility lows for weeks, great med levels from days to hours, and really bright highs from work shift duration to an hour or so. 
And they'll fit the H style pocket clips, though they don't come as standard accessories. 
I've been carrying mine daily for over a year now, and periodically dropping and dunking it, and it is hardly worse for the wear.


----------



## PB Wilson

My new H600Fd arrives yesterday and I got to try it out briefly last night. Compared to a couple other lights (4Sevens Quark AA2 and a CR123-sized Fenix), I much prefer the warmer floody feature over the cooler hot spot. I'm grateful to have seen this thread and all the fantastic comparison clips to get a good idea of how each model compares with the other. Again, I've got to thank James at Zebralight for his assistance too. I think it's going to be an extremely useful piece of gear.


----------



## psychbeat

The C version is still backorder status on ZL site. Wonder if they're holding off on making more before the XHP 35 version...


----------



## markr6

psychbeat said:


> The C version is still backorder status on ZL site. Wonder if they're holding off on making more before the XHP 35 version...



In general they got a whole lot of nothing right now.


----------



## PB Wilson

When I was speaking to their sales director James last week, he said that they were getting stuff in all the time. I guess that they have a person dedicated to updating their website each day as the orders arrive and then head out. My H600Fd was actually in stock even though the site said it was backordered. Give them a call. You might get lucky.


----------



## Stefano

Hello guys
Maybe you can help me (If you survive to Google online translator)

In June 2014 I bought a Zebralight H600Fw (XM-L2)

It is very beautiful but it happened to me very warm copy (pink tint )

I decided this month to buy another copy (still XM-L2) and keep the old as a backup.

The seller sent me a very good H600Fw with a neutral tint but "white" (just like I wanted)

It is really bright, I have done many tests with the lux meter and the new H600Fw is 25% / 30% brighter compared to the my old "pink" version (there's a reason for this)

But I immediately saw a big difference in the beam !

I specify that both lights are H600Fw II (XM-L2) but a one copy bought in 2014, another copy few days ago

The old H600Fw has a bigger spot and more homogeneous beam.

The new H600Fw has a more concentrated beam, and that disappoints me is that the side vision is much smaller.
The difference is not only in the side but also in front of my feet, the old H600Fw enlightens better at my feet and even to the side - the new copy of H600 Fw less

I do not know if this depends on different type of frosted lens (change in production ?) or an led mounted differently.
Looking externally the two torches I not see anything different in the lens, but turning on to level L2 or L3 level can be seen a difference in the led

The led of the new H600Fw seems smaller (but since this is not possible means that maybe there is a different led installation?) I ask myself if it's my old H600Fw that something abnormal or otherwise.
As I said looking into the light (turned on low power), the led seems smaller but perhaps it is a feeling or maybe it is mounted further away.

I know that there may be slight differences between a specimen and another but here the difference is quite marked - there are, however, two years difference between the original purchase and the second purchase, do not know if this difference is an improvement from the manufacturer for increase the throw ..
Hesitation whether to send back the Headlamp to the seller, he was very kind, she tried some samples before they find the one with the tint as I wanted.

This new H600Fw is very bright, but the beam is not "F" as the previous :-(
Someone has ever been in a similar situation? Someone has bought more than one piece of H600Fw and saw differences?

The seller is very kind, I wrote him of the problem he checked for me the other H600Fw who has in stock, they similar to my last purchase
At this point it is assumed that recent H600Fw are less flood, can anyone comment on this?
Please look at the photos that I have made, they are made with the two headlamp upside down on a blank sheet of paper (aligned)
Used the L2 brightness level programmed to 0.4 lumens.
You can see that the old sample has a greater opening of the beam and the base of the beam is round, while in recent H600fw the beam is more concentrated and the base of the beam has a corner / edge
The H600Fw owners purchased in 2015 or 2016 can report what their?
Looking at the photo looks like a small difference but using the flashlight in the house and in the garden I can see a significant difference in side view and in front of my feet.
Many thanks for each impression, apologize again for bad translation, I hope it is understandable













































Last image:
My position during the three pictures is not always identical, but you see that the H600Fw (2016) has more throw and less light on the side and front of the feet, but as I wrote above I do not know if this is an improvement or my new H600fw is unlucky


----------



## Stefano

Perhaps the question is resolved? I obtained this answer from Zebralight:

"We switched the lens material to Corning Gorilla Glass 3 for all H600, H52, SC62, etc. in 2015. The lens is very tough and scratch resistant. However, the 'frosting' process has to be different because the Corning Gorilla Glass is very different from the glass materials we had before."

If so the new lens has a great effect (the lux meter says 25% / 30% more lux)
But I'm sorry for the loss of side vision, I'm thinking to experiment by placing a small portion of magic tape on the sides of the lens


----------



## davidt1

Stefano said:


> Perhaps the question is resolved? I obtained this answer from Zebralight:
> 
> "We switched the lens material to Corning Gorilla Glass 3 for all H600, H52, SC62, etc. in 2015. The lens is very tough and scratch resistant. However, the 'frosting' process has to be different because the Corning Gorilla Glass is very different from the glass materials we had before."
> 
> If so the new lens has a great effect (the lux meter says 25% / 30% more lux)
> But I'm sorry for the loss of side vision, I'm thinking to experiment by placing a small portion of magic tape on the sides of the lens



Thanks for the information. I would never have known about this if it wasn't for your post. I hope you can find a fix.


----------



## Stefano

davidt1 said:


> Thanks for the information. I would never have known about this if it wasn't for your post. I hope you can find a fix.




Thank you davidt1
Now I know that my copy is not defective (But even though I have not read on the forum the opinions of the recent H600F owners)
I have all Zebralight models so I always light suits my needs.
But it is important to consider that while in the past the Zebralight F models were a middle way between H600 and H602 - now F version is similar as H600 beam (but some flood)
I do not have a Armytek Wizard but from photos and popular videos in the internet hypothesize that the beam of the recent Zebralight F version is now similar to the Wizard beam

I must say that despite the significant improvement I regret the old F version beam - it was an excellent compromise
(translate with Google)


----------



## YahFargo

Stefano said:


> I do not have a Armytek Wizard but from photos and popular videos in the internet hypothesize that the beam of the recent Zebralight F version is now similar to the Wizard beam
> 
> I must say that despite the significant improvement I regret the old F version beam - it was an excellent compromise
> (translate with Google)



I have a Wizard Pro. I looked at your beamshots a lot while i was making my purchase decision. Based on your most recent pictures of the car port with the old and new 600F I think the wizard is more similar to the old F than the new one. What I think is that you need to buy a Wizard to do a side by side comparison :thumbsup: And thanks for your beamshots, always a great asset!


----------



## eraursls1984

Stefano said:


> I'm thinking to experiment by placing a small portion of magic tape on the sides of the lens


Since you're the best at Zebralight comparisons, you should also compare H600 with magic tape to the new H600 no tape and then to the H600 with magic tape.


----------



## Stefano

@ eraursls1984
Thanks
If you look in the previous pages, there should be a picture of H600w + magic tape, It is a good way to diffuse the light.

@YahFargo
Thanks
Actually I was going to buy a Wizard (XP-L) that was on offer at a good price but at the last moment I decided to spend more and buy another Zebralight.
Today I tried again the new H600fw I must say I am very pleased it is incredibly bright.
The side light and front of the foot is not as strong as before but it is enough.
It is a good multipurpose headlamp :thumbsup:
In an excursion or a difficult or dangerous terrain, however, I recommend the H602 to see well where you put your feet.


----------



## Stefano

Animated GIF

Sorry, my H602w at this time is packed and is not part of these photos.
Only H600w - H600Fw (2014) and H600Fw (2016)








The beach is not a good spot for beamshot. 
Humidity occasionally creates problems with the light. Sometimes there are also phenomena of refraction - but still was a decent evening to take pictures.


----------



## kj2

Great photos Stefano. Thanks!


----------



## davidt1

In the last picture, the headlamps don't appear to be in the same position, and the resulting beams move accordingly. Look at his head closely. 

Great work, nonetheless.


----------



## Stefano

davidt1 said:


> In the last picture, the headlamps don't appear to be in the same position, and the resulting beams move accordingly. Look at his head closely.
> 
> Great work, nonetheless.



Thanks davidt1 and kj2
Perhaps you're right, it is very difficult to make accurate beamshot with F version.
There is not a defined spot and it is difficult to "point" the same position.
But it could also be a impression, the 2016 version is more bright as throw and can give a different appearance from 2014 beam.
They behave very differently - new frosted lens is an evident improvement but for a short distance things I prefer the old version beam


----------



## Lex Icon

Good work..! Good information..! Gorilla Glass, variations in models from different years, information ZL doesn't usually publish. Threads and beam shots like these are why I spend time on this forum.


----------



## tech25

great shots! your observations are right on- it seems like the new version has a bigger "hotspot" but less overall flood with the hotspot covering the whole spill of the h600.


----------



## newbie66

Thx Stefano! Very nice!


----------



## Stefano

Thanks newbie66 and tech25

Other photos (level H2) I specify that the H600Fw you see in the animated photo is 2016 model (with a new frosted lens)
I'm thinking that I would like an F version, with a more Flood beam
This new lens gives much throw, but for my taste should illuminate better short range with a more uniform beam.
I regret a little bit the old beam.
Other users what they think of this?


----------

